# Holbrook Shawl KAL #2



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> *ROW AND SECTION STITCH COUNTS FOR BODY CHARTS*
> 
> Hey...our CathyAnn came up with a great idea. She put together a draft of a spreadsheet to help her keep count of the stitch counts on both stockinette sections and the middle section.
> 
> ...


Oh how I wish I'd spent more time reading the posts and would have seen CathyAnn's spread sheet. Would have been a big help to me. I've been working on my shawl for a while and have frogged a few times. I finally got to start on the border and then disaster struck......my needles came apart. I'm not sure where I am at the moment but the stitch count should help me find out. I think I'll finish reading the posts before I carry on.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I also will be thinking and praying for better days for umozabeads.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Naneast said:


> Here is my Holbrook Shawl. I used a Black Sheep Dyeworks Sock weight Superwash merino wool in an antique Brass color and a #5, 24" circular needle. I added one repeat of body chart 2 and two repeats of border chart 2. I used about 700+ yards of yarn. Thank you to Dee for her lovely design.


Your shawl is lovely.....and the colour is quite pretty. I see that I have the same kind of blocking boards. Do they work well? I haven't used mine yet.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, CathyAnn, for letting us know about UmozaBeads. I knew she hadn't been on in a while, but people get busy. I'll add her to my prayer list that she gets some relief from pain.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, CathyAnn,

Will keep her in my prayers too and hope that she will be approved for that vest and that it will help her.

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> I've just heard from our friend, Umozabeads, via a PM! I had been missing her and her wonderful humor, and here's what she said:
> 
> "First of all, I have to apologize for taking so long to answer; I haven't been online in a long time. My MS is centered in my spine and it has decided that I am not going to be able to sit up for more than 15 minutes at a time. Also there is a great deal of pain involved and I am allergic to opiates so no pain killers. I really miss being online and definitely miss my KALs! I am constantly going to the doctor and this week I am hoping that they will approve me for the new MS vest which would help me considerably. Please tell everyone that I miss them and I hope that everyone had a wonderful holiday season! I hope to be back online soon and especially look forward to Dee's new shawl Liz! Thanks for caring, Umoza"
> 
> For those of us who are inclined, let's say some prayers for her.....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks CathyAnn,
I was missing Umozabeads, too. She's in my prayers.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, thanks Cathy Ann. She also posted on my Ravelry group yesterday that just saw and I wrote back a brief note. Poor lady, her health issues are so challenging. Let's hope that vest works for her. I've missed her, she is such a lovely woman.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Would one of you take a look at Border Chart 1 and tell me if it looks right? Thanks!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It looks good to me. Isn't it a kick working those double YOs?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, PacificRose. I couldn't visualize from the chart what it should look like and I was afraid to go further. I hadn't done double yarn overs before. What I enjoy the most is short rows!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I really enjoyed doing that border. Have fun.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I'm still trying to decide on yarn! While stash diving, I came across these skeins of Ella Rae Lace Merino. I'm thinking about doing the body of the shawl in the rose pink and the border in the gray/pink variegated. This photo is a bit off on color. The pinks on the outside are a rose pink (color #135) and the variegated in the middle is gray and the same rose pink (color #25).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I caught my breath when I saw your colours. I think your choice for the body and border would be beautiful. Can hardly wait to see the finished shawl.

After my needles came apart, I decided to start my shawl all over again (and tighten my needles). Now that I have CathyAnn's spread sheet, it'll be easier to keep track of my stitches. :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

EqLady said:


> wonderfulewe said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! EqLady - how do you get it all done? I have a lot to learn. Glenallen?
> ...


Another gorgeous shawl :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Would one of you take a look at Border Chart 1 and tell me if it looks right? Thanks!


What Rose said!!! That has to be one of the most gorgeous shades of blue I've ever seen! I can't wait to see it finished. It's going to be stunning!!! What yarn are you using???


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still trying to decide on yarn! While stash diving, I came across these skeins of Ella Rae Lace Merino. I'm thinking about doing the body of the shawl in the rose pink and the border in the gray/pink variegated. This photo is a bit off on color. The pinks on the outside are a rose pink (color #135) and the variegated in the middle is gray and the same rose pink (color #25).
> ...


Liz....Thanks...glad you like it! I finished the pink one a while ago. Here's the link to it on my Ravelry projects. http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Deedlesknits/holbrook-shawl


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm using Cascade Heritage Silk, 85/15 wool/silk in Blue horizon (color number 5653). As usual, the camera didn't quite get the color - the one shown here is a little bright. I think it is closer to Duke blue than anything elseI can think of. It is pretty.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

That pink is to die for!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Your Holbrook turned out gorgeous, Dee. Just gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Deeknits - I just had a look at your Holbrook on Ravelry. It is quite beautiful.

When I finish mine, I'll need some advice on blocking since I've never done it before....but it'll be some time down the road


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Deeknits - I just had a look at your Holbrook on Ravelry. It is quite beautiful.
> 
> When I finish mine, I'll need some advice on blocking since I've never done it before....but it'll be some time down the road


Thanks! The secret to the blocking is weedeater string!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Dreamfli said:
> 
> 
> > In the wild pics and modeled by hubby
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Deeknits - I just had a look at your Holbrook on Ravelry. It is quite beautiful.
> ...


What is weedeater string?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

We have here machines that use a nylon string that rotates so that the string spins and cuts down weeds, grass, or kills trees if the bark is scored all of the way around. (Duh, I did that not realizing what I was doing. Fortunately, the tree was small so easy to replace.) That nylon string comes on a spool and is fairly stiff - excellent for what Dee was describing. 

I blocked my Holbrook the hard way, using a bajillion pins in addition to my blocking wires across the top!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

DeeKnits, I just looked at your finished Holbrook with the pink/gray border - it's gorgeous!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Deeknits said:
> ...


OH MY GOODNESS-----is that EVER BEAUTIFUL-I LOVE the pink body with pink/grey border !!!!

A W E S O M E !!!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks, Ladies, Glad you like Rosy...she's my favorite!

CathyAnn is right. Weedeater string is perfect for blocking curves. It's stiff enough to hold the shape yet pliable enough to pin it into most any shape you need. 

First I threaded the top straight edge on straight blocking wires. Then I wove the weedeater string through all those double YO's on the edge. I pinned it about every 4-5 inches, stretching to making sure I had a smooth semi-circle. Believe it or not it only took about 20 minutes to block the whole thing!


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I have just started my Holbrook for my daughter's birthday in March. It seems realtively easy, but then again I am only on the 7th repeat of chart 2. 

Linda


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi there .... I made another Holbrook during the Xmas break for a visiting friend from Sweden..This one was on MadTosh Vintage....and because I made it to the original pattern the resulting shawl is a wrap- and perfect for when Carol returns to Sweden.... 
She can wear this one sooo many different ways.....


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Hi there .... I made another Holbrook during the Xmas break for a visiting friend from Sweden..This one was on MadTosh Vintage....and because I made it to the original pattern the resulting shawl is a wrap- and perfect for when Carol returns to Sweden....
> She can wear this one sooo many different ways.....


That is SO gorgeous. Love the generous size and it looks great with jeans as well as something dressy.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Hi there .... I made another Holbrook during the Xmas break for a visiting friend from Sweden..This one was on MadTosh Vintage....and because I made it to the original pattern the resulting shawl is a wrap- and perfect for when Carol returns to Sweden....
> She can wear this one sooo many different ways.....


Nice knitting - how can all of you make this shawl so quickly?
I only only knit at night so it's going to take me forever


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> cdninswe said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there .... I made another Holbrook during the Xmas break for a visiting friend from Sweden..This one was on MadTosh Vintage....and because I made it to the original pattern the resulting shawl is a wrap- and perfect for when Carol returns to Sweden....
> ...


Don't feel bad, they make them quicker than I can knit one, and I designed the thing!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Hi there .... I made another Holbrook during the Xmas break for a visiting friend from Sweden..This one was on MadTosh Vintage....and because I made it to the original pattern the resulting shawl is a wrap- and perfect for when Carol returns to Sweden....
> She can wear this one sooo many different ways.....


I love this big shawl! That is a great size to wear.... one day I'll make one in heavier weight too.

Otherwise, what can I say?? Exquisite as is all your work, my friend. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Love the shawl, the design, the color, the perfect knitting, etc. It's perfect!!! :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such fun to see your beautiful work...Love it...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful Holbrook. That is such a wonderful blue, too.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Another masterpiece!!!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I love this big shawl! That is a great size to wear.... one day I'll make one in heavier weight too.
> 
> Otherwise, what can I say?? Exquisite as is all your work, my friend.
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks muchly...means alot coming from the MASTER


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Beautiful Holbrook. That is such a wonderful blue, too.


I loved the colour so much that I went back to my LYS and bought out the rest of the colourway - Clematis....that is what it is called....


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Such fun to see your beautiful work...Love it...


Hugs.....


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Pocahontas said:


> That is SO gorgeous. Love the generous size and it looks great with jeans as well as something dressy.


Thanks very muchly - yes it can be dressed up or down - depending on your mood!!! 
and it really is warm - I missed it on my lap when I wasnt knitting it!!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

budasha said:


> Nice knitting - how can all of you make this shawl so quickly?
> I only only knit at night so it's going to take me forever


Truth is when its on 5 or 6mm needles and I have 8 hours knitting per day - it knits up quickly for anyone...I don't knit fast ...I knit for extended periods of time.......now my secret is out......I am boring...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Nice knitting - how can all of you make this shawl so quickly?
> ...


You are many things my dear but boring isn't one of them...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

How can anyone who knits so many wonderful things call themselves boring? How about productive and generous?


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

nanciann said:


> You are many things my dear but boring isn't one of them...


And you promise to keep those others to yourself right?

:lol:


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> How can anyone who knits so many wonderful things call themselves boring? How about productive and generous?


how about focussed then........tunnel vision........


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I finally got the pics of the green Holbrook. Folks have asked for more photos of us wearing the shawls so Beast took a fe shots when we got home today.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

That is a lovely shawl Dee.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful, Dee. Love the colour.

Sue


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Ooh, love the tonal yarn! Very lovely. I had just finished the fourth repeat of border chart 2 and was just not happy with the way the loops looked. So, I went back and read some more. Turns out I was using the final bind off for the loops. Oops! That's why I had a life line - rip it, rip it, rip it!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I finally got the pics of the green Holbrook. Folks have asked for more photos of us wearing the shawls so Beast took a fe shots when we got home today.
> 
> What a beautiful Holbrook. That yarn is perfect for it... adds a delicate quality, and look at all of those beads. Your orange top really shows off the pattern.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, since I had to frog, I have another question, this one on the double yarnover. I know how to make it, but exactly how do I stitch into it on the next row? As I knit into the first yarnover, do I use my finger to hold the second loop on the left needle, pull the yarn to the front and then purl into the second yarnover? Curious minds want to know.........


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dee, your Holbrook #2 is just gorgeous! That tonal color really is stunning with perfect bead placement. Weren't you the one terrified of the knitted on border????  Now look at you, beading it like a pro. You are something else! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Ok, since I had to frog, I have another question, this one on the double yarnover. I know how to make it, but exactly how do I stitch into it on the next row? As I knit into the first yarnover, do I use my finger to hold the second loop on the left needle, pull the yarn to the front and then purl into the second yarnover? Curious minds want to know.........


If you check page 3 of the pattern, it says, "...To work these double yarn overs on the WS, knit into the first yarn over and then purl into the second yarn over." You don't have to hold the second loop on the left needle. Just don't let it get too close to the tip of the needle. You form the purl stitch just like all purl stitches by bringing the yarn forward.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Dee, your newest Holbrook is wonderful. The beads add that little bit of bling. It looks perfect sitting on your shoulders.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, since I had to frog, I have another question, this one on the double yarnover. I know how to make it, but exactly how do I stitch into it on the next row? As I knit into the first yarnover, do I use my finger to hold the second loop on the left needle, pull the yarn to the front and then purl into the second yarnover? Curious minds want to know.........
> ...


I did read that and think I did it right. I could not find a video on it. Thanks for your response!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I found a video and I was doing it right. Now I can carry on!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Oh, good! :thumbup:


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> I finally got the pics of the green Holbrook. Folks have asked for more photos of us wearing the shawls so Beast took a fe shots when we got home today.


can't get pics


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> I tell you what, I was one scared grandma. It took all the starch right out of me. I've been ready for bedtime to arrive for hours.


exiting Universal Studios in Florida we spotted a tiny girl who was no more than 3 years old. She was just standing in amongst the crowd with a look on her face that told me she was alone. She spoke Spanish and was dark in complexion while the crowd exiting around her were Caucasian. I am thinking this was part of the reason we were able to determine that she somehow became separated from her parents as I could not see anyone around her with a similar complexion.

We tried to talk with her but she didn't understand us and we didn't understand her. I asked my husband " where do we bring her"? My husband said "give it a minute, you will soon see someone screaming". Sure enough we spotted a frantic mother coming near our way. Thank goodness it was a quick reunion.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Merry Christmas to one and all...from only partly sunny Arizona. It's cold here only 63 degrees.


cold? lol, want a border for the winter? Here in Southern Ontario we were pretty lucky for a while but then had a couple of weeks of frigid cold. Now we have a thaw but more cold and snow on the way. I may take off to Florida after all. We shall see.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Tove said:


> 2012 has been a roller coaster year of emotions for us with mostly pain and sorrow. The grandchildren are all too young to understand so when with them it is like being in another, happy world....but of course they can't be around all the time.
> 
> Thanks to Dee I found a method of keeping focused with considerably fewer tears shed. With her talents I learned the joy of knitting lace using the Ashton pattern. When finished I felt confident enough to go to the Holbrook - I'm almost done and am now looking forward to the next one. Such incredible therapy.....thank you Dee.


I do hope 2013 is a much better year for you.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I put the Holbrook aside to make a sweater for my friend's grand-daughter. It was my very first Raglan Cardigan. It was fun to knit but I have been itching to get back to the Holbrook. 

I made an error and had to rip back and correct it. I will now be starting row 6 repeat 18 of the body chart.

I know I need to do more than the 20 repeats because I am using crochet thread and the shawl looks very small so far. I am wondering though if anyone can tell me how much approximately will the shawl bloom out to after blocking? Right now it looks so tiny.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

CathyAnn, Happy Birthday!!!! I hope you enjoy your day and knit to your heart's content!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> nanciann said:
> 
> 
> > Merry Christmas to one and all...from only partly sunny Arizona. It's cold here only 63 degrees.
> ...


I really didn't mean to sound the way that came out. We came from the Midwest originally and at that time (30 yrs ago) we were delighted with the balmy 60's we had here. But things have changed for us after living here so long. Now that is very uncomfortable ... those 60 highs...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> CathyAnn, Happy Birthday!!!! I hope you enjoy your day and knit to your heart's content!!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


I'm singing "Happy Birthday," too. You are lucky that you can't hear one squeak or croak of my birthday greetings or that I'm close enough to cough or sneeze on you.

Here's to a very HAPPY birthday filled with all the things you love to do.

Happy Birthday, CathyAnn.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Sandiego and Rose! I'll do my best to have a good day. :lol: 

Nan, we had a balmy temp of 45 degrees yesterday! Quite warm for this time of year in the Northern Rockies... :roll:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, CathyAnn. Hope you have a wonderful day.

Sue


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

joannav said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> > I finally got the pics of the green Holbrook. Folks have asked for more photos of us wearing the shawls so Beast took a fe shots when we got home today.
> ...


Sorry...I reorganized my albums and forgot it would mess things up!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dee, your camera sure takes good pictures! It's like looking at the shawl in person! I'm sure you said, but I'm being lazy to go back and look it up... What yarn did you use, etc.??? The shawl is just beautiful, and with those beads..... :thumbup:


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Dee, your camera sure takes good pictures! It's like looking at the shawl in person! I'm sure you said, but I'm being lazy to go back and look it up... What yarn did you use, etc.??? The shawl is just beautiful, and with those beads..... :thumbup:


Thanks, CathyAnn! The yarn is from Black Sheep Dyeworks on Etsy, colorway Forest Multi but as you can see it's much more than a 'forest'! I used about 660 yds, no adjustments to the pattern and about 560 beads.

I love my camera! It's an Olympus EPL-1 and those pics are straight off the card, no adjustments, and using the Auto mode....can't get any easier than that! LOL!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I wanted to take a moment and wish a very Merry Christmas to the Sensational Shawlettes! Thanks from the bottom of my heart for your support, your friendship and your humor. You all have made this one of my best years ever and I am so grateful.
> 
> I raise my egg nog to another year of learning together and creating beautiful lace!!! Big hugs to everyone!


Hi Dee,
I found you. I sent you a PM several days ago and since I have not heard back from you, maybe you never got it. Who knows. I was originally going to knit the Ashton but when I saw the Holbrook I went crazy. I love the blue yarn you used. You may have told what yarn you used but I would have to read all 100 + pages to find out. Also do you think I should knit the Ashton before the Holbrook since I have never knit anything like this. I hope you say, "Go ahead with the Holbrook." But I will start with what ever you say. I still want to knit the blue yarn you used. I have already purchased the Holbrook from Craftsy. 
Thanks
Florida Gal
Beth


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Beth...this is the 'other' Dee! I know which blue yarn Dee used because I used the same thing on my Alex. It's from Black Sheep Dyeworks on Etsy, colorway Delphenium.

Although I started with her Ashton I think anyone can knit her patterns. She puts so much information in the patterns, how to's and tips, they are very easy. Plus you have her as well as all of us for help if you hit a snag. You have the pattern so if you can do the stitches themselves, I say go for it! This is just my 2¢. Don't forget to download CathyAnn's stitch count chart, it was invaluable for keeping track of the body section. I can't find the post with the chart in it so I'll try to attach it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> stevieland said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to take a moment and wish a very Merry Christmas to the Sensational Shawlettes! Thanks from the bottom of my heart for your support, your friendship and your humor. You all have made this one of my best years ever and I am so grateful.
> ...


If you look at the Holbrook pattern, on the first page at the top, Dee gives all of the pertinent information including the yarn she used.

I can tell you my opinion -- I'm one of those whose first attempt at lace knitting was the Ashton. There are many tips and hints on knitting/blocking lace in that pattern that are extremely valuable to me, that made a big difference. I have since then knit all of Dee's patterns except for the Elizabeth and the Edwina.

If I were in your shoes knowing what I know now, I would study the Ashton pattern -- the directions (not necessarily the charts per se) -- and since you really want to knit the Holbrook, I'd do it, going about it quite methodically, and use lifelines a lot. If you have time, reading the first many pages of the Ashton KAL would be very helpful! There are tips and tricks in there that you're not likely to find anywhere else, concentrating on Dee's input.

The Holbrook is not difficult, but the knitted-on border can be tricky until you get the hang of it. And all of us who have knitted the Holbrook are her for you.

At first, there is a steep learning curve, but it get easier and easier as you go along.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Beth...this is the 'other' Dee! I know which blue yarn Dee used because I used the same thing on my Alex. It's from Black Sheep Dyeworks on Etsy, colorway Delphenium.
> 
> Although I started with her Ashton I think anyone can knit her patterns. She puts so much information in the patterns, how to's and tips, they are very easy. Plus you have her as well as all of us for help if you hit a snag. You have the pattern so if you can do the stitches themselves, I say go for it! This is just my 2¢. Don't forget to download CathyAnn's stitch count chart, it was invaluable for keeping track of the body section. I can't find the post with the chart in it so I'll try to attach it.


Thanks "The other Dee". I downloaded the body chart and maybe after I review the pattern I will understand it. I still have to order my yarn. Thanks for telling me where to find it. I am going to order it right now (after I look at the pattern) I just ordered is a little while ago. Just nervous about attaching the border. Your shawl is beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Deeknits said:
> 
> 
> > Beth...this is the 'other' Dee! I know which blue yarn Dee used because I used the same thing on my Alex. It's from Black Sheep Dyeworks on Etsy, colorway Delphenium.
> ...


I went to Black Sheep and they are out until 1-12-13.
I did not see that color yarn either. Very dissappointing.
They mention that when you are using 2 skeins or hanks of yarn that you should alternate evey couple of rows of knitting because the color way may be off a little. Is this really true, every couple of rows?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Shawlettes!!! Just sitting here in my new MS vest having a ball sitting up for more than 15 minutes in almost six weeks! I am going to take my time getting back up, I don't want to push things, but today I just had to come in here and say "Hi". I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season. I know I did my wonderful son got engaged to a wonderful girl from Ethiopia. My paternal grandmother and the lady I am named for was from there. I am actually going to be able to knit a little provided that I don't stay online too long. I am glad and sad that some of you have had health problems and life issues; but we are all strong and we will overcome and be better in 2013! Dee, I am especially glad to here about your husband! Much love and respect to all of you, Umoza.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> I went to Black Sheep and they are out until 1-12-13.
> I did not see that color yarn either. Very dissappointing.
> They mention that when you are using 2 skeins or hanks of yarn that you should alternate evey couple of rows of knitting because the color way may be off a little. Is this really true, every couple of rows?


Up to now I've never had any problems with hand dyed yarn colors being off. I know Dee has cautioned about it when certain yarns are mentioned. Every couple of rows seems a bit extreme to me but what do I know! Did you contact the girl at Blacksheep about the color availability ? She's good about answering questions so I'm sure she'll answer when she gets back.


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

Umoza...SO glad to hear the vest is working out for you. Yes, we ARE much stronger than we think we are! Looking forward to seeing your smiley 'face' here more often!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Umoza, it's good to see you back here again. Hope the vest will work well and enable you to knit etc again.

Sue


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Umoza - it is really good to see you posting, and you sound really upbeat. Thank goodness you are having better days. And thank goodness for the MS vest.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Umoza, Boy, is it good to hear from you again. Lady, you had us fussing about you. Hallelujah for that MS vest. I hope it lets you knit to your heart's content.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Deeknits said:
> ...


That can depend on what you're knitting. Many shawls have a "body" and a "border". Dee has discussed this. For instance, if you look at the Alexandra Shawl that Dee knit. The border is darker than the body of the shawl. She's taking into consideration that many if not all hand-dyed yarns of even the same "dyelot" are different. The picture shows a solution to the problem and not having to carry yarn up the side of the shawl as you switch from one ball to the other.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hello Shawlettes!!! Just sitting here in my new MS vest having a ball sitting up for more than 15 minutes in almost six weeks! I am going to take my time getting back up, I don't want to push things, but today I just had to come in here and say "Hi". I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season. I know I did my wonderful son got engaged to a wonderful girl from Ethiopia. My paternal grandmother and the lady I am named for was from there. I am actually going to be able to knit a little provided that I don't stay online too long. I am glad and sad that some of you have had health problems and life issues; but we are all strong and we will overcome and be better in 2013! Dee, I am especially glad to here about your husband! Much love and respect to all of you, Umoza.


Yaaaayyyyy! You're back! I'm sure glad that vest is working for you. It sounds like brighter days are ahead! Adversity sure has a way of making us stronger! Much love and respect to you too!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

nanciann said:
 

> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> > nanciann said:
> ...


It didn't sound silly at all. I was just teasing. I know that when someone is used to warm temperatures 63 can feel cold. No worries.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

lol, I can't help feeling invisible sometimes in this KAL.

If anyone can help answer my question from page 103 I would appreciate it.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Hi Dee,
> I found you. I sent you a PM several days ago and since I have not heard back from you, maybe you never got it. Who knows. I was originally going to knit the Ashton but when I saw the Holbrook I went crazy. I love the blue yarn you used. You may have told what yarn you used but I would have to read all 100 + pages to find out. Also do you think I should knit the Ashton before the Holbrook since I have never knit anything like this. I hope you say, "Go ahead with the Holbrook." But I will start with what ever you say. I still want to knit the blue yarn you used. I have already purchased the Holbrook from Craftsy.
> Thanks
> Florida Gal
> Beth


Hi. Sorry... you wrote to me only on Monday a couple of days ago, and I can't always answer all my many messages right away! I do my best.... But I see you are in good hands and have most questions answered. I really think that based upon some of the questions you PMed me about the Ashton that it would be best to start with that one since it is so detailed. It won't take long really, and then you can try any of the other ones once you conquer Ashton.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> I put the Holbrook aside to make a sweater for my friend's grand-daughter. It was my very first Raglan Cardigan. It was fun to knit but I have been itching to get back to the Holbrook.
> 
> I made an error and had to rip back and correct it. I will now be starting row 6 repeat 18 of the body chart.
> 
> I know I need to do more than the 20 repeats because I am using crochet thread and the shawl looks very small so far. I am wondering though if anyone can tell me how much approximately will the shawl bloom out to after blocking? Right now it looks so tiny.


Hi, Christine - I don't have an answer for you, sorry. Why not PM Stevieland? Since Dee designed it, she might be better able to answer your question.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> lol, I can't help feeling invisible sometimes in this KAL.
> 
> If anyone can help answer my question from page 103 I would appreciate it.


Christine, I can't find your question... just some comments???? Please ask again?

PS: Dee has released the Liz Stole pattern, and here's the KAL link: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136988-1.html


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hello Shawlettes!!! Just sitting here in my new MS vest having a ball sitting up for more than 15 minutes in almost six weeks! I am going to take my time getting back up, I don't want to push things, but today I just had to come in here and say "Hi". I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season. I know I did my wonderful son got engaged to a wonderful girl from Ethiopia. My paternal grandmother and the lady I am named for was from there. I am actually going to be able to knit a little provided that I don't stay online too long. I am glad and sad that some of you have had health problems and life issues; but we are all strong and we will overcome and be better in 2013! Dee, I am especially glad to here about your husband! Much love and respect to all of you, Umoza.


YAY!!! WELCOME BACK!!! You got your vest! YAHOO!!!!

We are so glad to have you back, even if it is just for a little while at a time. Group hug!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday CathyAnn!!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> I put the Holbrook aside to make a sweater for my friend's grand-daughter. It was my very first Raglan Cardigan. It was fun to knit but I have been itching to get back to the Holbrook.
> 
> I made an error and had to rip back and correct it. I will now be starting row 6 repeat 18 of the body chart.
> 
> I know I need to do more than the 20 repeats because I am using crochet thread and the shawl looks very small so far. I am wondering though if anyone can tell me how much approximately will the shawl bloom out to after blocking? Right now it looks so tiny.


I found it! I have no idea! That said, what I'd do is pin out what is knit so far as if it were blocked and measure. Perhaps you can get a better idea about how many repeats to knit.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Happy Birthday CathyAnn!!!


Thank you, Dee!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> lol, I can't help feeling invisible sometimes in this KAL.
> 
> If anyone can help answer my question from page 103 I would appreciate it.


So sorry... it seems that the timing of your posting your questions always coincides with a flurry of other posts... the KAL will be quiet for days and then everyone posts at once for some reason....

Now to answer your question...I am afraid that I really don't know how much percentage-wise individual yarns will open up when blocked. It really is a case by case basis.

I just stretch my lace out as much as it will go, really manhandling it to be frank, to see how far it will block to. That is the method I use to determine how large to knit a shawl. If I am using merino, I know it will bounce back more than cotton or alpaca, let say, since they are both not elastic yarns. Keep in mind that the border measures about 6-7" in width if I recall, and add 12" to the overall length of yours really stretched out. Hope that helps a little bit.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

And a heads up that I started the Liz Stole (formerly Elizabeth Wrap) KAL... here is the link... please come by and say hi!!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-136988-1.html


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Dee knits, your Holbrook is gorgeous!!!!! You are a fantastic model too!!! I love it!!!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Hello Shawlettes!!! Just sitting here in my new MS vest having a ball sitting up for more than 15 minutes in almost six weeks! I am going to take my time getting back up, I don't want to push things, but today I just had to come in here and say "Hi". I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday season. I know I did my wonderful son got engaged to a wonderful girl from Ethiopia. My paternal grandmother and the lady I am named for was from there. I am actually going to be able to knit a little provided that I don't stay online too long. I am glad and sad that some of you have had health problems and life issues; but we are all strong and we will overcome and be better in 2013! Dee, I am especially glad to here about your husband! Much love and respect to all of you, Umoza.[/quote
> 
> Umozabeads, Ohhhh, so glad to see you are back. I am playing catchup on reading this KAL. I am glad to hear the vest is working for you. Yeay!!! You have some awesome news!!! Your son engaged to an Ethiopian girl. I am sure she is gorgeous. I had a friend when I went back to college who was from Ethiopia, and she was stunning! Keep stopping in and letting us know how you are doing. ;0)


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dee,
> ...


Hi Dee,
I did not mean to sound like I was rushing you. I was not sure my PM went through. I just got excited about finding my yarn and making a decision about what to knit. I think you are right about not starting with the Holbrook but the Ashton instead. Now I am seeing the Liz Stole. That might be even better for me. I am still having trouble finding the yarn I want to use. I realize now I need to find Lace yarn instead of Fingering yarn.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > I went to Black Sheep and they are out until 1-12-13.
> ...


The girl at Black Sheep is out of the office so to speak until Jan 12th. I think I have now decided to make the Liz Stole instead. I need lace yarn for that. I am just too nervous about starting something I can't complete. I seem to battle everyting I make. I am on the downhill stetch on a summer sweater I started last April and have had so many problems that I wonder if everyone has these problems or am I just a little dense. I am knitting 2 sleeves at a time and am about half finished with them. Then I can block, and sew together and be finished with this darn thing and move on. I hope I will not hate the sweater after this long a time of kntting on it.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> I put the Holbrook aside to make a sweater for my friend's grand-daughter. It was my very first Raglan Cardigan. It was fun to knit but I have been itching to get back to the Holbrook.
> 
> I made an error and had to rip back and correct it. I will now be starting row 6 repeat 18 of the body chart.
> 
> I know I need to do more than the 20 repeats because I am using crochet thread and the shawl looks very small so far. I am wondering though if anyone can tell me how much approximately will the shawl bloom out to after blocking? Right now it looks so tiny.


I am wondering what size crochet thread you are using. The heavier ones like size 3 or 5 will work up larger then a size 10, 20 or 30 etc. If you have ever made and blocked out doilies then you know that the crochet thread while it will have some give, will not stretch out anyway near what wool will. Also it is more dependent on the gauge you knit to as to how it will react to blocking.
I would strongly suggest that you do an ample size swatch of the lace pattern and also the stocking pattern and measure before blocking. Then soak and block as you would your finish garment, measure again. Once dry and off the blocking pins, leave it rest for a few days at least then measure again. You will then have a much better idea of how to handle your project to obtain the desired size.
There are a lot of cotton yarns these days from lace weight to heavier weights. I can not say how they compare to using crochet thread as I have not used them enough to say. However, you did say crochet thread, that is something I am familiar with.
Hope this helps


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Cathy Ann, Hope you had a super day! You are counting backwards now ...... right? Happy Birthday!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

When do we get to start counting backwards? Did I miss something. DH said I could stay 39, but that means I've got kids older than I am. Hmmmm!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, DanaKay! I've decided to not count backwards... 39 is a good age. If it was good enough for Jack Benny, then it's good enough for me! Rosalie, who cares if your kids are older than you! Who would dare to look you in the eye and say "That's not true!"?? You do have the sheep sheers handy don't you?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oh yes! I have my sheep sheers and even more threatening shepherding equipment.  For my DIL's birthday, we were laughing about how old we'd be in dog years. Hey! After that, even 100 year sounds pretty darn good.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Yep, That's the way I always figured it too Cathy Ann. Not a thing wrong with 39! Figure I will soon end up being my children's child! Get a chance to give back some of what they gave me over the years! :lol:

Hmmmm Rose, I don't have any shepherding equipment or sheep sheers, but I do have some very threatening knitting needles! Then there are those nice blocking wires that could be prods if needed I would guess.
All in all I believe we can be 39 for as many years as we wish without being overly challenged! :lol:


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

stevieland said:


> christine4321 said:
> 
> 
> > lol, I can't help feeling invisible sometimes in this KAL.
> ...


lol it does seem to happen just as you say. Someone was kind enough to bump one question along, then another question I bumped along. I was afraid to bump this one along as well after I read the KP policy which states "no bumping posts".

The crochet thread label said size 00. I am using a size 4 needle. I will be starting repeat 19 and it really does appear quite small. I am thinking I will need to do a lot more repeats.

Thank you to all who gave me suggestions!


----------



## joannav (Jul 16, 2011)

Deeknits said:


> CathyAnn said:
> 
> 
> > Dee, your camera sure takes good pictures! It's like looking at the shawl in person! I'm sure you said, but I'm being lazy to go back and look it up... What yarn did you use, etc.??? The shawl is just beautiful, and with those beads..... :thumbup:
> ...


I order from Andrea at Black Sheep all the time (last 6 months)I don't remember that colourway ? ! 
BTW thanks for reposting pics 

very lovely art !!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm finished my Holbrook, I am very, very pleased with the results. The yarn is a sock blend of Marino Wool and Bamboo, so, so soft and cozy. This is my second lace project, the first one being Dee's 'Ashton' as recommended by a number of you. The Holbrook was much easier than I had thought it would be. A great big thank you to Dee who made this project so enjoyable to make.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Tove, your Holbrook turned out spectacularly!!! Love that color of pink. You knit and block so beautifully. 

How did you like knitting with the wool/bamboo blend? When taking the shawl off of the blocking mats, did it spring back a little? That yarn sure has a beautifull luster to it!


----------



## bhhunter (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow! This is beautiful! Just a bit intimidating. I'm not sure I'm ready for it. I will keep it in mind and check the forum to see how everyone is doing. You all sound so supportive. I look forward to chatting with you!


----------



## bhhunter (Jan 11, 2013)

It turned out beautifully! You are an expert knitter!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't let it intimidate you - just follow Dee's well written instructions and let us know when questions come up. You can do it!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

bhhunter said:


> Wow! This is beautiful! Just a bit intimidating. I'm not sure I'm ready for it. I will keep it in mind and check the forum to see how everyone is doing. You all sound so supportive. I look forward to chatting with you!


If you have never knit lace before, start with the Ashton Shawlette. Dee has a lot of instructions and tips that are a great help. And you have all of us Ashton "graduates" to help too! I was very intimidated by the very idea of knitting lace. Then Dee published the Ashton Shawlette and started the KAL for it a year ago last December. I decided it was "now or never" for me, so I plunged right on in. It was the best thing I've ever done in my knitting "career". My knowledge and skill increased exponentially because of that. The Ashton is free and worth a fortune to me! Why don't you give it a try??? "Nothing ventured, nothing gained."


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Tove, I commented on your topic but will again--that is a spectacular Holbrook my dear. Really stunning. Love the color--like sherbert! I am getting hungry now.... Oh, and you are most welcome.

But anyone who is reading this, check out this link and scroll down to the dolls (which you will swear are real but they are DOLLS!)....

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-137038-4.html

Isn't that the most amazing thing??? I am in awe of this. Tove, you rock!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> Tove, your Holbrook turned out spectacularly!!! Love that color of pink. You knit and block so beautifully.
> 
> How did you like knitting with the wool/bamboo blend? When taking the shawl off of the blocking mats, did it spring back a little? That yarn sure has a beautifull luster to it!


Thanks for the wonderful compliment, I had never thought of myself that great. 

I LOVED knitting with the Marino/bamboo blend. It was soft yet stable to knit with. Each stitch seemed to spring into a proper tension all by itself. It was interesting to remove the shawl off the blocking matts when dry, it did pop back a good full inch in all directions, this really surprised me but it made the shawl just come to life, something really hard to explain.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

bhhunter said:


> Wow! This is beautiful! Just a bit intimidating. I'm not sure I'm ready for it. I will keep it in mind and check the forum to see how everyone is doing. You all sound so supportive. I look forward to chatting with you!


You are very kind 

If you have not knit lace shawls before, try downloading Dee's free "Ashton" and just try knitting a pattern section with something from your stash....something about a baby weight yarn. If you can knit, purl, yarn over and knit 2 or 3 st together, you can knit the Ashton. All back sides are purl.

I would love to support you on the road to lace, it is so beautiful and rewarding


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Tove, I commented on your topic but will again--that is a spectacular Holbrook my dear. Really stunning. Love the color--like sherbert! I am getting hungry now.... Oh, and you are most welcome.
> 
> But anyone who is reading this, check out this link and scroll down to the dolls (which you will swear are real but they are DOLLS!)....
> 
> ...


Now you're making me blush.......LOL!!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

yeah!!! I am now into extra repeats for my shawl. I am thinking 3 to 5 extra repeats of body chart 2.

I found a big mistake when I was stretching it out. Life lines had been accidentally pulled out way back, so I had to try to insert my needle in a row that had only half the line intact. I must have left out a stitch on the edge, maybe even in 2 rows because when I went to stretch out the shawl I saw it come a part as I pulled.

Save for starting over I instead chose to fix it the best I could. I secured the rogue stitches and moved on. It isn't quite obvious but I will try to block it extra careful in that area to make sure it is shaped properly.

I seem to have developed a method that works for me now so that I haven't had to rip back in quite a while.

After this shawl, I will make another Holbrook. My next one will certainly turn out better.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> yeah!!! I am now into extra repeats for my shawl. I am thinking 3 to 5 extra repeats of body chart 2.
> 
> I found a big mistake when I was stretching it out. Life lines had been accidentally pulled out way back, so I had to try to insert my needle in a row that had only half the line intact. I must have left out a stitch on the edge, maybe even in 2 rows because when I went to stretch out the shawl I saw it come a part as I pulled.
> 
> ...


I have made 3 Holbrooks now. Each one easier than the last. At least stitch wise, the yarn another story. The last one had cobweb yarn doubled and it was a pain to have to tink or rip.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

christine4321 said:


> yeah!!! I am now into extra repeats for my shawl. I am thinking 3 to 5 extra repeats of body chart 2.
> 
> I found a big mistake when I was stretching it out. Life lines had been accidentally pulled out way back, so I had to try to insert my needle in a row that had only half the line intact. I must have left out a stitch on the edge, maybe even in 2 rows because when I went to stretch out the shawl I saw it come a part as I pulled.
> 
> ...


I've secured stitches in the same way and they become undetectable when blocked. These things happen, and all you can do is learn from it and move on. (Well, I personally spend about a day being very grumpy and huffy and mad at myself, but it passes, thank goodness!) I know your Holbrook will still be wonderful.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I personally spend about a day being very grumpy and huffy and mad at myself, but it passes, thank goodness!

so, what was the cause of the grumpy mood?


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Dropped stitches


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

So Cathy Ann, you get mad at yourself when you drop stitches? I'm just wondering what you would do if you couldn't get the stitches correct in the first place? Or, if you were still working on your first shawl? Don't worry, I'm a stickler for punishment, and quite happy to hear you ladies complain about the little things. I do realize that I may be asked to leave this little group, after all I am the winner of the slowest knitter, who is unable to read a chart that isn't written in the old British way. Ho Hum, why do I punish myself? For the same reason you do, I have yarn that needs to be knitted into something. Ada


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Tove said:


> Well, I personally spend about a day being very grumpy and huffy and mad at myself, but it passes, thank goodness!
> 
> so, what was the cause of the grumpy mood?


That is made a similar mistake as you did and I get mad at myself for not seeing it sooner, particularly when i noticed it when the shawl is being blocked... and all my shawls have to be perfect for the pattern pics... But we will just share among ourselves that on occasion my friend Mr. Photoshop has helped me out a bit in that regard... thank goodness for "cloning."


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

seamus said:


> So Cathy Ann, you get mad at yourself when you drop stitches? I'm just wondering what you would do if you couldn't get the stitches correct in the first place? Or, if you were still working on your first shawl? Don't worry, I'm a stickler for punishment, and quite happy to hear you ladies complain about the little things. I do realize that I may be asked to leave this little group, after all I am the winner of the slowest knitter, who is unable to read a chart that isn't written in the old British way. Ho Hum, why do I punish myself? For the same reason you do, I have yarn that needs to be knitted into something. Ada


Ada, you will NEVER be asked to leave this group - you are part of us! We don't care about the speed of your knitting, you just respond to your yarn and stick around, you hear?


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Eqlady - You have taken me by surprise, and I shed a tear or two at your kindness. I am speechless (for once) and I appreciate your kind words more than you know. Ada.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

seamus said:


> So Cathy Ann, you get mad at yourself when you drop stitches? I'm just wondering what you would do if you couldn't get the stitches correct in the first place? Or, if you were still working on your first shawl? Don't worry, I'm a stickler for punishment, and quite happy to hear you ladies complain about the little things. I do realize that I may be asked to leave this little group, after all I am the winner of the slowest knitter, who is unable to read a chart that isn't written in the old British way. Ho Hum, why do I punish myself? For the same reason you do, I have yarn that needs to be knitted into something. Ada


My biggest flub was missing a yarnover on my Ashton, near the beginning of knitting it. It's near the neck when I wear it so no one would ever see it. I didn't spot it until it was blocked, drying on the mats. Talk about being dismayed and grumpy! But I quickly decided I wasn't going to frog the whole shawl just for that. Being my first lace shawl, I decided it was a record of my progress in lace knitting. That's what I told myself anyway.

Ada, it took me over a month and a half to knit. Some days, after a couple of rows, my eyes would glaze over and my brain freeze. It was a struggle! I don't remember how many times I frogged back.

One thing helped me a lot, though, was using sticky notes to isolate the repeats - but not the pattern rows already knit so I could try to read the stitches and how they fit together. Have you tried doing that?


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

CathyAnn said:


> seamus said:
> 
> 
> > So Cathy Ann, you get mad at yourself when you drop stitches? I'm just wondering what you would do if you couldn't get the stitches correct in the first place? Or, if you were still working on your first shawl? Don't worry, I'm a stickler for punishment, and quite happy to hear you ladies complain about the little things. I do realize that I may be asked to leave this little group, after all I am the winner of the slowest knitter, who is unable to read a chart that isn't written in the old British way. Ho Hum, why do I punish myself? For the same reason you do, I have yarn that needs to be knitted into something. Ada
> ...


I too, discovered using the sticky notes, showing the line I am working on, but on top, not underneath - so I can see the previous lines of pattern. The pattern and the knitting advances on the same rows and at the same speed.

The sticky note is also a great place to make notes, number of pattern repeats or anything else necessary....even jotting down phone numbers so I don't have to get up to take a message.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

bhhunter said:


> It turned out beautifully! You are an expert knitter!


I few threads forward you said you were not ready to knit the Ashton Shawlette but what is that you are wearing in your Avitar. Looks like a lace shawl to me. 
I just started the Ashton and I have been so afraid of it. I'm hoping it will click with me soon. I've made a few mistakes but I think I am getting it with the help of Dee.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Does anyone know how to find a KAL when you first sign on to KP? What subject is it under.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> Does anyone know how to find a KAL when you first sign on to KP? What subject is it under.


Just go to the top of the page to search and enter the name of the KAL you want, I.e., Ashton Shawl KAL. That one is in three parts since it has been going on for about a year, I think. If you go through it all, you will quickly see the struggles we all went through in the beginning.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to find a KAL when you first sign on to KP? What subject is it under.
> ...


Thanks for answering my question. That is how I accessed it but was not sure I was doing it right. I noticed it says CLOSED. Will my questions still get answered?

I should read all the struggles. I'm sure having them.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Parts 1 and 2 are LOCKED, but you can still read through them and you could ask questions in Part 3. I'm sure someone will answer them.

Sue


Florida Gal said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I still am on the list for part 3 and will be glad to help if you hit a road block.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks ladies for trying to help. Cathy Ann -actually it isn't reading the knitting so much as reading the charts. I can't seem to get it at all. For instance I am knitting (you won't believe this) Chart 2. I can read it fine, what I don't understand is how many times I do what, where.It is to do with the blue rows.. My daughter runs off the pattern for me at work, but she cannot do it in color. Enough said. I can't move on until I have mastered Ashton (it is so easy) but I have promised myself I will not try anything else until it is finished. Ada


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

seamus said:


> Thanks ladies for trying to help. Cathy Ann -actually it isn't reading the knitting so much as reading the charts. I can't seem to get it at all. For instance I am knitting (you won't believe this) Chart 2. I can read it fine, what I don't understand is how many times I do what, where.It is to do with the blue rows.. My daughter runs off the pattern for me at work, but she cannot do it in color. Enough said. I can't move on until I have mastered Ashton (it is so easy) but I have promised myself I will not try anything else until it is finished. Ada


Ada,

Do you live near one of the shawlettes? Maybe it would help if someone could sit with you while you knit and explain it as you go.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

seamus said:


> Thanks ladies for trying to help. Cathy Ann -actually it isn't reading the knitting so much as reading the charts. I can't seem to get it at all. For instance I am knitting (you won't believe this) Chart 2. I can read it fine, what I don't understand is how many times I do what, where.It is to do with the blue rows.. My daughter runs off the pattern for me at work, but she cannot do it in color. Enough said. I can't move on until I have mastered Ashton (it is so easy) but I have promised myself I will not try anything else until it is finished. Ada


Seamus, I'm going to try to help you.....hopefully it will work for you.

Just to varify we're talking about the same piece of work, I am looking at the Ashton Shawlette chart 2 'Leaf Bud' to repeated 5 times.

The pattern consists of 12 rows, you will repeat these 12 rows 5 times. All even number rows (rows 2, 4, 6, etc) are the purl or the back side and are all without pattern except for the 2 edge stitches.

I would suggest you copy and print these directions, it is easier to have them in hand than to have to read them of a screen.

1. Start by asking your daughter to take a number of copies of Chart 2. 
2. Looking at the original with colour, take a blue colouring pencil and draw a line vertical where the 'blue' repeat pattern starts and ends. Same at the very top and bottom horizontal lines.
3. Using scissors, cut along your blue line and again the horizontal top and bottom lines of the pattern. You now have a little square piece of pattern.
4. Repeat this cutting to several more pattern pieces.
5. Carefully line up the pieces and tape together. You now have a pattern repeat for chart 2. Keep a pen or pencil handy. Keep in mind that every second row the shawl increases by 4 stitches, this means that as you advance in the knitting there will be more and more repeats of the pattern.

....now, lets start knitting.......

According to the pattern instructions, the first row you knit is a knit row. You start with the border (not shown on the pattern):

PATTERN 2 - ROW 1 (right side): Knit 2 stitches (the edge of the shawl), yo, PLACE MARKER, knit to the middle stitch, PLACE MARKER, yo, k1, yo, PLACE MARKER, knit all the way to the left side of work until there are 2 stitches left, PLACE MARKER, yo, k2 (the edge of the shawl).

ROW 2: k2, purl all across the row to the last 2 stitches, k2
ROW 3: Repeat row 1
ROW 4: Repeat row 2

......cross off row 1 and 3 on the pattern. Remember all even row numbers are purl rows and repeats of ROW 2.

follow along on your pattern that you have taped together. Remember, this is only the right half of the shawl, the left half is done the same way -

ROW 5: k2, (border) yo, PLACE MARKER, k3, yo, ssk, k 10, yo, ssk, k10..........
continue as many of the yo, ssk, k10, yo, ssk, as necessary until you have 2 st left before the 1st middle marker. Stop the pattern and - k2, PLACE MARKER, yo, k1, yo, PLACE MARKER. This is the right side of row 5 finished.

Now youre ready to start the left side of row 5. Go back to the beginning of ROW 5 description and your paper pattern, follow through exactly the same way. The last few stitches on the row will be, yo, ssk, k2, PLACE MARKER, yo, k2 (the edge of the shawl)  end of row.

ROW 6: as row 2

Try row 7 yourself....

If this type of description helps and you want/nrrd more, just let me know.

Good luck


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

seamus said:


> Thanks ladies for trying to help. Cathy Ann -actually it isn't reading the knitting so much as reading the charts. I can't seem to get it at all. For instance I am knitting (you won't believe this) Chart 2. I can read it fine, what I don't understand is how many times I do what, where.It is to do with the blue rows.. My daughter runs off the pattern for me at work, but she cannot do it in color. Enough said. I can't move on until I have mastered Ashton (it is so easy) but I have promised myself I will not try anything else until it is finished. Ada


Ada, I had the same problem when I started Ashton. What I did, and still do, is use three markers, one just inside each pair of edge stitches, and one after the center stitch. Remember that these three stitches are NOT on the charts and that each chart is only one half of a shawl row. Before you start stitching, count the number of stitches you need to have on your needle to complete the white section closest to the center. For row 1, that is 10 stitches; now go to the marker after the center stitch and count out those 10 stitches plus one for the center stitch. Place a marker there. Do the same for the other half of the shawl, to the left of the center stitch. Count from the EDGE of the left side those ten stitches and place another marker. With the placement of the center marker where it is, you will always have one stitch more on the right side than on the left side of center.

Now begin your stitching, knitting two edge stitches, yarn over, knit five white stitches. Then you are at the blue section - knit 12 stitches. For this particular row, you are now at a marker to begin the second section of white stitches. Knit those 10 white stitches, yarn over and then knit the center stitch. You are now at the center marker. Now go back to the beginning of the chart, the first section of white stitches. Yarn over and knit 5, then knit the blue section of 12 stitches. You should be at another marker. Then knit the last ten white stitches, yarn over, knit the two edge stitches.

To see how this works on subsequent rows, look at row 11. You need 15 stitches on your needles before the center stitch to complete the white section immediately following the blue section (7 knit stitches, three for the sl1-k2tog-psso, 5 knit stitches). Count 15 back from the center stitch and add one for the center, then place a marker. Knit the first white section, then the blue, which should put you at a marker to do the white section and the center stitch, then repeat the chart for the left side of the shawl.

On subsequent repeats of the chart, if you place your markers this way, you will always knit the first white section, then KNIT THE BLUE SECTION OVER AND OVER UNTIL YOU REACH A MARKER, then knit the second white section, followed by the center stitch, THEN REPEAT THE CHART AGAIN, ending with the two edge stitches.

I know everybody that has knit this shawl has had a different way of doing it and will share that with you. This is just what worked for me. One of these will click! Hang in there!!

If you can't get the charts copied in color, just take a colored pencil or marker or crayon and outline the "blue" section to make it stand out.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey everyone! Going forward..... Since this is the Holbrook KAL, let's take this Ashton discussion over to the Ashton KAL where everyone can benefit from this advice if that is okay. There are still some people knitting it and the discussion might be helpful to them.

Here is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-96942-1.html

Thanks!
------------------------------

Ada, maybe you can take these two posts from Tove and Eqlady and print them out and use them in conjunction with the detailed step by step info on the Tutorial section of the Ashton pattern under where is says "2nd time you work all rows of Chart 2."

On that Chart 2 section, in particular, I explain one chart row at a time exactly how to work the chart including what to do with the blue stitches, how many times to work them in a row and  what direction to read the chart and so forth. The blue stitches would be shaded in grey if you do not have a color printer. If you try again to follow the steps exactly and don't overthink it, you may find that your knitting will be telling you how everything works before long.

I think if you read what these two nice ladies have written in such detail, and then start trying to work with the tutorial again, you may get a better understanding of what to do. Good luck!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Well Tove - you have gone to a lot of trouble to try and get this dumb head to read a pattern. I shall have to undo what I already did, because I didn't realize I was supposed to knit one side of the shawl, and then go back and knit the other side of the shawl. I see my daughter once a week, so it will take a little while to get the patterns run off, unless I can figure out a way to get the pattern to her at work over the internet. However, I promise I will get your instructions sorted eventually, and then you won't hold me back!! Big, big thanks for taking the time to prepare this for me, I don't know how I will ever repay you, but I was thinking one of the ways will be to pay for your Avatar to get a fine new hair do...... Yes? Ada


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

EqLady - thank you from the bottom of my heart for explaining how you went about taming Ashton. I shall read your instructions over and over, along with Toves secret to taming Ashton, between the two of you I'm sure I can actually say I conquered it. I shall then try to knit some really nice shawls, so that I can help other people, as you have helped me. Ada......


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

seamus said:


> ...I shall have to undo what I already did, because I didn't realize I was supposed to knit one side of the shawl, and then go back and knit the other side of the shawl....Ada


_One more comment and then we can all go to the Ashton KAL for more Ashton excitement if necessary._

For a visual of that concept that I think will be very helpful, please check out the first page of the charts under the "Garter Borders and Center Stitch Placement" section, specifically the Example Chart. It shows you exactly how to knit one side of the shawl and then the other. It shows how the shawl charts fit like puzzle pieces in between the borders and center stitch.

So you can see that right under the example chart/s, there is verbiage that says, starting from the right:

Border (knit 2 stitches), work chart right to left (right side of shawl), knit center stitch, work chart right to left again (left side of shawl), and Border (knit 2 stitches).

If you keep that concept in mind, it is the same for all the charts in the pattern. Looking at that sample chart again with fresh eyes may help it sink in a bit better this time around.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm about ready to start. I received my 100% beautiful white cashmere I thought using for it BUT the manufacturer recommends needles size US 1. What should I do? change needles size or change kind of yarn or just go for it? The shawl is intended to be a wedding gift that can be turned as a baby shawl. Does any of this makes sense?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

What are the "dimensions" of the yarn? It sounds like a really lightweight lace.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'm about ready to start. I received my 100% beautiful white cashmere I thought using for it BUT the manufacturer recommends needles size US 1. What should I do? change needles size or change kind of yarn or just go for it? The shawl is intended to be a wedding gift that can be turned as a baby shawl. Does any of this makes sense?


Is it lace weight? If so stick with 3s per the pattern. You want your lace to be more open and with a lovely drape that you would not get with the smaller needles.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

1 skein of gorgeous cashmere wool, ideal for knitting wool, crocheting yarn or handcraft.
Description:
	24S/3 (tex) top grade soft and warm knitting wool
	Super soft and long lasting
	Care: Gentle hand wash or dry clean
	Material: 95% goat cashmere, 5% mink cashmere
	3 internal strands, measures about 437 yards / 400m in length
	Weight: 47 - 52g


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Dee is the expert, but from her earlier comments, you divide the yards by the grams. This comes up to 8.74 which would make this a fingering yarn on the low end of the range. I seem to remember that 8 is the upper end of lace weight. Hopefully someone else will weigh in on this. Bet it feels scrumptious!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Dee is the expert, but from her earlier comments, you divide the yards by the grams. This comes up to 8.74 which would make this a fingering yarn on the low end of the range. I seem to remember that 8 is the upper end of lace weight. Hopefully someone else will weigh in on this. Bet it feels scrumptious!


The best part is that I paid $6.36US /ball and the shipping was free from China. It feels soft as a fluffy cloud.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > Dee is the expert, but from her earlier comments, you divide the yards by the grams. This comes up to 8.74 which would make this a fingering yarn on the low end of the range. I seem to remember that 8 is the upper end of lace weight. Hopefully someone else will weigh in on this. Bet it feels scrumptious!
> ...


I would call that a heavy-ish lace weight and would use us4s probably. That is going to be lovely in that white. I'm excited to see it!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > EqLady said:
> ...


I have some of this yarn in yellow. I would definitely call it lace weight. To knit it for a pattern that calls for fingering weight I'll have to double the yarn. I knit a swatch in pattern and blocked it - sz. 6 needles - and found I'll have to go up to sz. 7 nnedles. That's for the Squash Blossom Shawl.


----------



## tzo613 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi Dee, I've just downloaded the pattern for your beautiful shawl. I've never participated in a KAL, so how does it work? I can't wait to start.
TovaLeah


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

tzo613 said:


> Hi Dee, I've just downloaded the pattern for your beautiful shawl. I've never participated in a KAL, so how does it work? I can't wait to start.
> TovaLeah


Hi! And welcome! So glad to have you join us. A KAL is just a fun, shared knitting experience where everyone happens to be knitting the same thing and gets together to help each other, provide cheerleading services, answer questions, and ooh and ahh over our finished shawls. It is not formal in any way, so join when you like, post when you feel like it.. whatever feels right.

This KAL been going on for about 4 months, so it is not quite as active as it once was, but that doesn't mean you are not as welcome now as back then! The nice thing is that there are quite a few folks who finished the shawl who still check in , so there is always someone to help if you need it.

I look forward to seeing your Holbrook when you are finished if you are so inclined to post a pic.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for your answers. Each ball weights 50-52gr. Is there a formula to help me choose the size of the needles ? If I knit a 4" swatch what is the ratio of extension for the blocked swatch? How will I know if it is the right size? I begin to feel nervous... lol


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Thanks for your answers. Each ball weights 50-52gr. Is there a formula to help me choose the size of the needles ? If I knit a 4" swatch what is the ratio of extension for the blocked swatch? How will I know if it is the right size? I begin to feel nervous... lol


Gauge is not that important in lace. The most important thing is that you like the drape and appearance of the resulting fabric. For example, some people like to knit lace on bigger needles than I do and might use 5s or even 6s for lace weight. I think the stitches look a bit sloppy and ill formed personally when you go up that big, but some people prefer that look. I like it not too big, not too small, but just right!

But if you know that you knit fairly close to gauge when you knit other things, you can probably get away with those 4s with nor problem. But you could knit a stockinette swatch fo about 20 inches or so, heavily wet block it and pin it out, and the measure an inch of your knitting... if your gauge is about 5 to 5.5 st per inch, it won't be too small. The most important thing is that you like the resulting fabric.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

OOPS! That's a 20 stitch swatch. Then soak and block.
Depending on my type of yarn I will do a swatch with a few more stitches.
Usually 4 x 4 " is enough to know what you like.

Dee, didn't mean to second guess you, If I am wrong there, I apologize, but I am pretty sure you meant to say 20 stitches for 4 inches and you got ahead of yourself. I don't know how you get done in one day all you do!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> OOPS! That's a 20 stitch swatch. Then soak and block.
> Depending on my type of yarn I will do a swatch with a few more stitches.
> Usually 4 x 4 " is enough to know what you like.
> 
> Dee, didn't mean to second guess you, If I am wrong there, I apologize, but I am pretty sure you meant to say 20 stitches for 4 inches and you got ahead of yourself. I don't know how you get done in one day all you do!


Thanks goodness you did... you are so right! I woke up for a drink of water at 3am and dashed off that message so I was a bit out of it. You are correct. Whew!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Dee, don't stay up on my account. Please take some rest, go to sleep...loll
I knit a swatch with 4s needles and it gave me 8 stiches large and 9 rows for 1 inch before blocking and I kinda love the feeling of it. Wet, I blocked the swatch more to 6,5 to 7 stiches large. I hope I did this the good way. That will be my first lace work with such a fine yarn.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Trying to remain calm now. Just was beginning to feel I was on the home stretch (10 repeats of the border to go) when I saw an ugly blob of a mistake at the join about ten repeats back. No way can I leave that in! I have a lifeline in the last row of the body and believe I can get the border stitches back on once I frog past the mistake. I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

EqLady - Oh, so sorry to hear you have found a mistake on the home stretch. I'm not quite sure what your are knitting, or where this has happened, but with your knowledge and tenacity, you will soon have that little blob fixed, and on your way to countdown. Then we will see it in all it's beauty. I shall wait patiently for that. In the meantime, keep smiling. Ada.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

seamus said:


> EqLady - Oh, so sorry to hear you have found a mistake on the home stretch. I'm not quite sure what your are knitting, or where this has happened, but with your knowledge and tenacity, you will soon have that little blob fixed, and on your way to countdown. Then we will see it in all it's beauty. I shall wait patiently for that. In the meantime, keep smiling. Ada.


Thanks, Ada. I'm making the delayed-by-other-projects Holbrook and am knitting the border on. This part is much easier than it looks, so I'm especially peeved at messing up!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

We all mess up Kay - some of us a LOT of times. In fact if messing up was a crime, I would never be out of Jail. If you give yourself a little time to mess up, and not get peeved, then life will be a breeze. Ada


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I would be in jail with you!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Guess what! Admin just broke this KAL up into two parts! -- at page 100!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Trying to remain calm now. Just was beginning to feel I was on the home stretch (10 repeats of the border to go) when I saw an ugly blob of a mistake at the join about ten repeats back. No way can I leave that in! I have a lifeline in the last row of the body and believe I can get the border stitches back on once I frog past the mistake. I'll do it tomorrow.


Ohhhhhhhh..... that is just horrible, you poor thing. First I read it as 10 rows and thought... that's not so bad, but 10 repeats.... I feel your pain.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was wondering about that too!

Sue


CathyAnn said:


> Guess what! Admin just broke this KAL up into two parts! -- at page 100!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Sad but true - 10 repeats. And it's ugly. Well, I need to keep my frogging/tinking skills sharp!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

And wouldn't we have fun!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Sad but true - 10 repeats. And it's ugly. Well, I need to keep my frogging/tinking skills sharp!


I think we all keep them sharp. By the fact that I detest frogging, I have learned to fix errors a couple of rows back, but sometimes it can't be helped! I had to frog back on my border twice, once all the way back to the beginning, and the second time not quite so far. I was so glad I had put in a lifeline on the last row of the body which made it much easier from that standpoint.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

EqLady said:


> seamus said:
> 
> 
> > EqLady - Oh, so sorry to hear you have found a mistake on the home stretch. I'm not quite sure what your are knitting, or where this has happened, but with your knowledge and tenacity, you will soon have that little blob fixed, and on your way to countdown. Then we will see it in all it's beauty. I shall wait patiently for that. In the meantime, keep smiling. Ada.
> ...


I agree with you about the border......I loved knitting the shawl and fell into a lovely comfortable routine, kinda hoping I'd never have to face "the dreaded border"....well, I got there, took my time to read the instructions and started to wonder why I was so hesitant.

After knitting the border for just a couple of repeats I was completely comfortable and thought it was a joy to knit. I had absolutely no trouble with the turning of the work as I remember reading some people had. In a way it bittersweet when finished. The Holbrook and I had become trusted friends.

Holbrook now keeps me warm around the neck and over the shoulders on these cold, blizzardy nights.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

After the Holbrook knit on border, I have a piece started that has a 60 stitch 24 row repeat pattern knit on border. Haven't gotten to that point yet, but, hey who are those guys hanging around with the white jackets!???


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

DanaKay -The guys in the white, must be waiting for you, because we are all quiet at this end. In fact, I haven't picked up a needle of any kind for awhile - I am reading instructions. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. Maybe you should read instructions for awhile... Ada


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Well, I did swatch the border, not too bad but really must keep my wits about me with it when I reach that point though.
It's one of those long term projects with fine super kid mohair and silk blend. 
Simple garter until the border. Love the border pattern, so will be well worth the effort.
As far as reading. I read through once and get out the needles,thread/yarn, and start to work the pattern. 
No instructions just a chart.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

What a relief. I thought they were after me!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Well Mamiepoo - don't get excited yet, because we really haven't figured out who they are after, I thought it was me, but I gave them the old toothless smile and wink, and they said it wasn't me. So it could be any of you young 'uns out there. All I can say is like the Scouts, 'Be Prepared.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I did it! Took my own advice, laid it flat on the table and took my time. Took a couple of rows of tinking when I got close, but I've added back two repeats. Now I'm only down eight! Only difference this to e is I added lifelines to ward odd big bloopers!


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

I started the border today. It took me a little while figuring it out, but now i get it and I am enjoying it. Waiting each time to see how it looks

This has been the least stressful shawl of Dee's shawls that I have done. Marhing on. 

LINDA


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> I started the border today. It took me a little while figuring it out, but now i get it and I am enjoying it. Waiting each time to see how it looks
> 
> This has been the least stressful shawl of Dee's shawls that I have done. Marhing on.
> 
> LINDA


Linda, don't ignore lifelines on the border. I just frogged TEN repeats without one. I have since added two, one after each repeat I have added


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> What a relief. I thought they were after me!


Sadly, I think they are lurking in the dark corners ready to jump forth to capture me if I go bonkers once I start that large knit on border. It's one of Sharon Miller's. This circular shawl has 6 segments. Each of these segments will require 6 of the large knit on border to complete the shawl. 
Yep I am pretty sure they lurk for me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh Dear - well never mind Danakay, if they try any funny business they are going to find trouble. We look after our own. So don't you worry about your six segments, you will breeze through those, and you will have a lovely, beautiful shawl that is perfect, and 'they' will be in jail in pieces.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are very brave doing one of those circular shawls plus individual knit on borders. I wish you luck and can't wait to see the finished shawl.

Sue


DanaKay said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > What a relief. I thought they were after me!
> ...


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

DanaKay said:


> Well, I did swatch the border, not too bad but really must keep my wits about me with it when I reach that point though.
> It's one of those long term projects with fine super kid mohair and silk blend.
> Simple garter until the border. Love the border pattern, so will be well worth the effort.
> As far as reading. I read through once and get out the needles,thread/yarn, and start to work the pattern.
> No instructions just a chart.


"no instructions, just the chart"

Good for you. I love knitting using just the chart. Using the chart makes more sense because I'm a visual person, the chart makes it possible to see the final result before it's done.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Danakay - I sense a feeling of failure coming from your neck of the woods. Now then, that is one thing we cannot have. It's enough that I have had it for over a year, but you Danakay, are much more talented than I am. So no more wondering- we just want to hear positive thoughts, because you will conquer your lovely shawl. Oh it will take some time, but as you said - well worth it in the long run. You are going to be fine with these borders, and once you have the first segment done, it will all be repeats. So with us behind you, you are going to think only positive thoughts. As for the men in white coats - well they had to leave, they had a rush call from another lady who was knitting a super size Afgan and had lost it????? Ada


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Seamus, Thank you for the vibes. I must tell you failure is not in my vocabulary, nor the word can't. This is not a fast moving project, but it will get finished, and it will be right once done.
Being self taught, and being something I truly enjoy, I work at a new stitch/pattern whatever it may be until I understand and am able to execute it.
I like to knit new stitch patterns. You can read forever, but taking needles and yarn to hand and doing ensures your understanding of what you read and your ability to do the pattern properly. Pattern samplers are nice to knit.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Kay, how are you doing with your shawl?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm ready to start my shawl but I have second thoughts about my choice of yarn. I've bought 100% white cashmere as it is for a wedding gift turning into a baby blanket. Most of the ladies have chosen a merino-silk blend or a alpaca-bamboo blend. Should I stay with my plain cashmere or go for a blend with silk or alpaca? 
What is your advice ? I like the glossy look of the silk and love the softness of cashmere.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'm ready to start my shawl but I have second thoughts about my choice of yarn. I've bought 100% white cashmere as it is for a wedding gift turning into a baby blanket. Most of the ladies have chosen a merino-silk blend or a alpaca-bamboo blend. Should I stay with my plain cashmere or go for a blend with silk or alpaca?
> What is your advice ? I like the glossy look of the silk and love the softness of cashmere.


I would think the cashmere would be just fine! Soft and warm! Perfect for a wedding gift! The cashmere will be gorgeous! :thumbup:

I understand the second thoughts if it's going to be used with a baby. I would use an acrylic like Pacific Rose has done. That would then be machine washable. You could contact her to get her input - very valuable!!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'm ready to start my shawl but I have second thoughts about my choice of yarn. I've bought 100% white cashmere as it is for a wedding gift turning into a baby blanket. Most of the ladies have chosen a merino-silk blend or a alpaca-bamboo blend. Should I stay with my plain cashmere or go for a blend with silk or alpaca?
> What is your advice ? I like the glossy look of the silk and love the softness of cashmere.


I've never knitted with cashmere. I've used once in a blend and it sure felt good!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Ladies. What is the average time it takes to finish the Halbrook ? Are we talking weeks, months ? 
The wedding is June 15. I plan to knit 1 or 2 hours per evening and more on weekends. Will I have time to knit 2 if I dont like the result with cashmere? Knitting wise, this project will be my ultimate challenge so far.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Thanks Ladies. What is the average time it takes to finish the Halbrook ? Are we talking weeks, months ?
> The wedding is June 15. I plan to knit 1 or 2 hours per evening and more on weekends. Will I have time to knit 2 if I dont like the result with cashmere? Knitting wise, this project will be my ultimate challenge so far.


I think that depends on how fast you knit. I normally finish a shawl in 2 to 4 weeks (depending on the color and texture of the yarn)... I don't see why you wouldn't be able to finish two in the time you mentioned...

Keep us informed...Sounds great!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Thanks Ladies. What is the average time it takes to finish the Halbrook ? Are we talking weeks, months ?
> The wedding is June 15. I plan to knit 1 or 2 hours per evening and more on weekends. Will I have time to knit 2 if I dont like the result with cashmere? Knitting wise, this project will be my ultimate challenge so far.


There should be plenty of time to knit and block the Holbrook before June 15th.

I wonder how much of a halo your cashmere has. It may make a difference in froggability. I just finished a shawlette with mohair and have completely sworn off using anything like it again because it was soooo hard to frog.

For what it's worth, my opinion on cashmere and babies is that the combination makes beautiful pictures.  BUT as much as we love the precious bundles, they have no respect for precious fibers and will spit-up, pee, and poop on anything that comes close to them.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Ladies. What is the average time it takes to finish the Halbrook ? Are we talking weeks, months ?
> ...


I told you her input was very valuable! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Hey, I'm not saying that cashmere wouldn't make a beautiful Holbrook. Thinking of the ethereal results I got from the alpaca/silk lace weight.... cashmere would be pure heaven. Something that doesn't deserve to be initiated by the more earthy qualities of a baby.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Hey, I'm not saying that cashmere wouldn't make a beautiful Holbrook. Thinking of the ethereal results I got from the alpaca/silk lace weight.... cashmere would be pure heaven. Something that doesn't deserve to be initiated by the more earthy qualities of a baby.


Rosalie, you are so right on! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That's why I brought up acrylics. If I were to knit one for a baby, I'd use acrylic yarn and block according to your instructions!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I'm anxious to see a cashmere Holbrook, though. Get to knitting Mamiepooh!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Thanks Ladies. What is the average time it takes to finish the Halbrook ? Are we talking weeks, months ?
> The wedding is June 15. I plan to knit 1 or 2 hours per evening and more on weekends. Will I have time to knit 2 if I dont like the result with cashmere? Knitting wise, this project will be my ultimate challenge so far.


To give you an idea of a timeline, the Holbrook was my second lace project ever made and it took just over a month of evening only knitting. Even evenings were limited in time because when I get tired I make mistakes.

I think you will have plenty of time to finish before the wedding.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Ladies, you are the best and I appreciate each of your precious advices. As for the baby blanket, I see it more as a christening shawl or for grand occasion, don't worry.
Let the needles clicking!


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Thanks Ladies. What is the average time it takes to finish the Halbrook ? Are we talking weeks, months ?
> The wedding is June 15. I plan to knit 1 or 2 hours per evening and more on weekends. Will I have time to knit 2 if I dont like the result with cashmere? Knitting wise, this project will be my ultimate challenge so far.


I began mine at the beginning of October but keep putting aside to do something else.

I am now on added repeats of body chart #2 but have put it aside to start an Aran sweater for my husband.

I am knitting the Holbrook using 100% bamboo crochet thread and am loving it so far. It definitely will be a shawl that is meant for spring and summer using the crochet thread.It will provide warmth but with the thread it looks more fashionable as a spring and summer garment.

I have used a lifeline for every purl row which helps me to notice almost immediately when I make a mistake. This means less frogging.

I would think that a deadline of June would be fine if you decided to make 2.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Ladies, you are the best and I appreciate each of your precious advices. As for the baby blanket, I see it more as a christening shawl or for grand occasion, don't worry.
> Let the needles clicking!


I'm a slower knitter than the others who have chimed in, but you still have time to knit Holbrook. Despite its stunning appearance, it is, IMHO, the easiest of Dee's shawls to knit, even the knitted on border, which is totally cool!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

EqLady said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Ladies, you are the best and I appreciate each of your precious advices. As for the baby blanket, I see it more as a christening shawl or for grand occasion, don't worry.
> ...


I agree with that, especially with the body being so easy.

BTW, here's a spreadsheet with the body chart row counts:
http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2012/9/19/1348091776121-holbrook_row_counts_body_charts_2_and_3.pdf


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for your support. I use the spreadsheet and count after each row. I put a lifeline after each repeat completed. One five row repeat gives 3/4" so I'm quite sure I will have to add some repeats to get the shawl a decent lenght.
Knitting with this 100% cashmere is difficult as you don't feel the yarn between your fingers and there's no weight on the needles but it is sooo soft. Here's a picture of my WIP. I find my M1R noticeable in comparison with the M1L. I hope I don't do something wrong there.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Mamie, Your photo shows the cashmere's halo. It looks soooo soft. Your work is beautiful. Your fingers will adjust to the almost nonexistent yarn and then you'll knit something with worsted and think it weighs a ton.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Cashmere for Holbrook will be TO DIE FOR....... 
I love knitting with Cashmere......

And Holbrook is a surprising quick knit - I have done three so far and they all averaged about 35 hours of knitting time - so you should have no problems with your time line.



mamiepooh said:


> Thanks Ladies. What is the average time it takes to finish the Halbrook ? Are we talking weeks, months ?
> The wedding is June 15. I plan to knit 1 or 2 hours per evening and more on weekends. Will I have time to knit 2 if I dont like the result with cashmere? Knitting wise, this project will be my ultimate challenge so far.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I started my Holbrook in early November and had it finished and blocked for my son's December 8th wedding. It was a pleasurable knit and I have gotten many compliments. Go for it!


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well I finished my Holbrook and just need to block and "kill" the acrylic yarn I used. I like the way it turned out. Will post pics when I get it blocked.

Linda


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to hear you finished it. Look forward to seeing the pics of it after blocking!

Sue


mamared1949 said:


> Well I finished my Holbrook and just need to block and "kill" the acrylic yarn I used. I like the way it turned out. Will post pics when I get it blocked.
> 
> Linda


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm at a "time out" with Holbrook. Finished the main part of the border several days ago but with two stitches left over. Life has gotten in the way, but today I'm going to stretch it out dry to see where my boo-boo is.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> Well I finished my Holbrook and just need to block and "kill" the acrylic yarn I used. I like the way it turned out. Will post pics when I get it blocked.
> 
> Linda


I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Good morning, afternoon or evening Ladies. How are you doing today? 
The more I read your posts, the more I realized that you often used needles size #5 with your lace project so I began a new shawl using #5 needles just to see and I have to say that I like it better. I think the halo is nicer on the first one knitted with #4 because I frogged it a few times. The definition of the stockinette stitches look nicer on the second one. The more I knitted with cashmere, the more I like it. My chubby fingers seem to adjust with this delicate yarn. The pink threads you see after every 6 row lace pattern are my lifelines. Not feeling secure enough to take them out yet and they make me feel good when I look back at them because they are the proof I did ok up to there. Have a nice and productive day !
Paulette


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I agree with you, Paulette. The one knit on #5's is better. That is going to be one gorgeous shawl!!!


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well here she is. I used about 450-500 yards of Vanna's glamor in silver on US#5 needles. My daughter picked the yarn and I didn't notice that it was 100% acrylic. But it worked out okay.

I found a couple of mistakes when I was blocking and it could have been blocked better even though I used 225 pins! I got tired of crawling around on the floor. :-D 

I hope you like it.

Linda


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

So So pretty you have a goregous shawl there!!!



mamared1949 said:


> Well here she is.
> 
> I hope you like it.
> 
> Linda


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

so pretty, you can be very proud of yourself. Hope you liked knitting the Holbrook as much as I did


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

It is beautiful! How did the Vanna glamour block for you? Did it hold shape after unpinning? Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Really pretty. Love that colour...so delicate.

Sue


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Glamorous! It is really beautiful.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

It's beautiful! I sure like that color!!! :thumbup:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Love that yarn - so glamorous! Lovely knitting.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG Linda, your shawl is gorgeous. Mine looks so far from that at this point. I love the shine of your yarn. Good job!


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thank you everyone for th nice comments. The Vanna's glamour weas acrylic so I pinned it dry the "killed it " with a wet pressing cloth and the iron so it no longer has the memory of the acrylic. After unpinning it it didn't shrink all that much. Maybe about a total of 1/2" all around. 
Linda


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

This is the one place where "killing" something is a good thing. Your shawl is really beautiful with that sparkle in it. They named the yarn quite appropriately.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I have a dumm question. Is there a way to figure out if I need to add more repeats to the body of the shawl before going for the border. The shawl is on the needles and I cannot stretch it enough to give me an idea and to be honest, I don't even know what to look for. I have no idea how to visualize the blocked project from what I see on my needles unblocked. I hope it makes sense. Sorry for the syntax, my brain works slow after midnight and my English writting probably suffers from the translation.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I have a dumm question. Is there a way to figure out if I need to add more repeats to the body of the shawl before going for the border. The shawl is on the needles and I cannot stretch it enough to give me an idea and to be honest, I don't even know what to look for. I have no idea how to visualize the blocked project from what I see on my needles unblocked. I hope it makes sense. Sorry for the syntax, my brain works slow after midnight and my English writting probably suffers from the translation.


At this late hour, I'm not terribly fast either!

Are you using fingering/sock weight yarn? Are you an average knitter (not too tight and not too loose)? Are you using the same size needles as Dee suggests? I used fingering weight yarn, size 5 needles, and am an average knitter, so my Holbrook ended up the same size as Dee shows on the pattern. If I were using lace weight yarn, I'd want to add repeats to the body chart.

Sue used lace weight yarn, size 3 needles. So she added 3 more repeats to body chart 2, adding 6 repeats to the border. As a result, her lace weight Holbrook came out at about the same size as her fingering weight Holbrook -- about the same size as Dee's stated "blocked size."

I hope this helps!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I used lace weight alpaca/silk yarn and did 3 extra repeats of the main lace chart. I wish I had done another 2. The shawl seemed on the scanty side after it was blocked. It went to my DIL, who is of slight build, so it worked out fine, but for someone with an average or generous build, it would have been considered a shawlette. 

Another thing to consider is whether you have enough yarn. It's no fun getting that beautiful border half done only to find you haven't enough yarn to finish the thing.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I have a dumm question. Is there a way to figure out if I need to add more repeats to the body of the shawl before going for the border. The shawl is on the needles and I cannot stretch it enough to give me an idea and to be honest, I don't even know what to look for. I have no idea how to visualize the blocked project from what I see on my needles unblocked. I hope it makes sense. Sorry for the syntax, my brain works slow after midnight and my English writting probably suffers from the translation.


What yarn and size needles are you using again? If you said so already, so sorry, I just woke up 2 minutes ago.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamared1949 said:


> Well here she is. I used about 450-500 yards of Vanna's glamor in silver on US#5 needles. My daughter picked the yarn and I didn't notice that it was 100% acrylic. But it worked out okay.
> 
> I found a couple of mistakes when I was blocking and it could have been blocked better even though I used 225 pins! I got tired of crawling around on the floor. :-D
> 
> ...


So sorry, I thought I had commented on your pretty, sparkly shawl! It is gorgeous! I love the way it turned out.:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: You did a great job, and your blocking of the acrylic is perfect. It does take a loooooonnnnnngggg time to block this one, doesn't it?? My knees were killing me and had dents in them when I finished.

I didn't see this glamorous shawl posted in the Pictures section here. I bet there are other folks on the site who would love to see it too if you posted it in that section as well. Just sayin'.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Finished my Holbrook last night! It is the Primula colorway of Breathless. I loved the pattern and the yarn. Once I block it I will post pictures.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> What yarn and size needles are you using again? If you said so already, so sorry, I just woke up 2 minutes ago.


I'm using needles 5's : Material: 95% goat cashmere, 5% mink cashmere
3 internal strands, measures about 437 yards / 400m in length
Weight: 47 - 52g (Mine are 50g)
Will it help if I mesure the lenght?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Mamie,
How many skeins of the cashmere do you have?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Mamie,
> How many skeins of the cashmere do you have?


I have 5 balls of white. Enough to knit 2 shawls I think. I used only 1 ball up to now.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

For those who would be interested to knit with the cashmere from Suntekstore, it is havenly soft and nice to work with BUT always knit from outside in.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dee's measured 66x26 but she was using wool and used at most 700 yards. I'm no expert, but from handling the angora I get from my goats (it makes me nervous), I think wool would stretch out more when blocked, so you may need a couple extra repeats, depending on how large you want your shawl. With 5 balls, you have plenty for both shawls, but you'll know for sure after you get this first one done.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I was a bit frantic not being able to visualize my shawl and then suddenly I remembered that I have a 60cm cable so I've been able to stretch my stitches and I think it will be ok. At 21 repeats, my shawl is 37" x 15" . I follow CathyAnn spreadsheet and my stitches count matches hers.
I will add a few more repeats. 
What should be the dimension at this point?
I love that yarn and I hope the shawl will benefit from it.
Thanks to let me vent.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Hey,that looks more like what mine looked like. I am soooo relieved. (I bet not as relieved as you are.)

The knitted on border will add about 7 inches. Blocking will make it a bit larger, too.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

If you stretch out the top as far as it will stretch, that will give you a good idea of how long yours will be. That is the way I figure out how big a shawl will block to. I am brutal with the amount I stretch it, because that is what you will do when you block it really. Plus the border adds about 7" each side for a total of adding 14 to the stretched out measurement. Even though you are using 5s, that yarn is clearly lighter weight than my fingering was, so you would probably want to add some repeats to get to the pattern size. You have enough yarn for sure!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you Dee and Rosalie for helping me throughout my first lace project. I appreciate your concern and your implication to insure my success.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I can't believe this is your first lace project. Your Holbrook looks like you have been knitting lace for a long time.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> For those who would be interested to knit with the cashmere from Suntekstore, it is havenly soft and nice to work with BUT always knit from outside in.


Paulette, could you please explain what it means to 'always knit from outside in'. I'm awaiting delivery of my cashmere yarn. It was amazingly low priced and on sale to boot.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > For those who would be interested to knit with the cashmere from Suntekstore, it is havenly soft and nice to work with BUT always knit from outside in.
> ...


Some people knit by pulling the yarn from the inside of the ball and some knit starting with the yarn from the outside of the ball.
At first, I knitted with the inside string and at about 3/4 of the ball, everything became wild and made a big mess and the yarn was VERY tangled and very difficult to untangle. When I joined the second ball, I picked the yarn from outside of the ball and everything is going smooth.
Where did you buy your yarn? From Suntekstore in China, the yarn comes in ball. If your yarn comes in skein, I think you should wind it first.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > mamiepooh said:
> ...


The directions that came with my yarn winder recommend knitting from the outside for fingering and lace weights, for the very reason you suggested - the yarn "cake" collapses on itself if you knit from the inside.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

quote=EqLady]

The directions that came with my yarn winder recommend knitting from the outside for fingering and lace weights, for the very reason you suggested - the yarn "cake" collapses on itself if you knit from the inside.[/quote]

I've learned my lessons hard way.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Pocahontas said:
> 
> 
> > mamiepooh said:
> ...


Thank you, Paulette, for your response. I did order from Suntekstore - am waiting for delivery. Got a GREAT deal on this cashmere yarn.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Pocahontas said:
> ...


You will love it. Just remember to knit from the outside of the cake ... loll


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Border= 4 / Paulette =1
Ouf, How I was intimitaded with that part. I took my sample which will become my little fur baby new shawl.
I frogged 3 times and made a mistake at the beginning of the first angel fish but won the game with the second one I think. I will finish Abby's one before knitting the wedding gift. I will have more confidence in myself after a few pattern repeats.

Where will be a good row to place a lifeline? I cannot redo a row if there was a yarn over, I just can't see it.
I value your opinion, don't spare me.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Good evening Ladies. I'm sorry if I monopolized the thread lately. As this is my first ever lace project, I experience a lot of insecurity. 
I have nothing for the blocking part. What do you suggest ? How many set of mats or boxes of pins? which model do you recommend? Is a set of blocking wire enough? I like to buy from Knitpicks and play money ains't an issue here. Thanks. Paulette


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Good evening Ladies. I'm sorry if I monopolized the thread lately. As this is my first ever lace project, I experience a lot of insecurity.
> I have nothing for the blocking part. What do you suggest ? How many set of mats or boxes of pins? which model do you recommend? Is a set of blocking wire enough? I like to buy from Knitpicks and play money ains't an issue here. Thanks. Paulette


No problem... it is wonderful to have you here. Paulette, your lace knitting is so beautiful it is just crazy to think this is your first time. Those are some very pretty and even stitches there! I think I may have said this before. But it bears repeating.

If you are shopping at Knitpicks, get their blocking wires set... I used mine from there for a few years until I bought flexible ones on Etsy. I can't remember how many pins I used on this shawl, but I will tell you it is a bear to block with all those little loops on the edge, I think there are three for every fish, and there are like 44 fish, right? And a couple more for the first border chart. So 3 x 44 and a couple more for the first chart are the pins needed for the edge and then at least 24 more for pinning the wires at the top. And blocking mats... I think I bought 3 orders of those mats from KP if they have 8 in each. I think I have 24 and I've had to use most of them for bigger shawls. Plus they are good knee pads. Might as well batch it all up to get free shipping!!!!

When it is time to block, we will all hold your hand. I do suggest knee pads.... wish I would have thought of that. I was ready to cry at the end. It takes over 2 hours to block this bad boy right.

P.S. You can put a lifeline after you work a chart on the border. I didn't and sure wish I did. I ripped out many inches of that thing. I think most of the shawlettes had a easier time with the border than I did! It's sort of embarrassing.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you Dee. I think I am a bit perfectionist There's a T shape and a U shape for pins. what's the difference between the 2. Is there one better for shawls? At last, about the wires, should I go for the flexible on Etsy? I have to start from scratch anyway.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Thank you Dee. I think I am a bit perfectionist There's a T shape and a U shape for pins. what's the difference between the 2. Is there one better for shawls? At last, about the wires, should I go for the flexible on Etsy? I have to start from scratch anyway.


Use the t pins. And I do prefer the flexible ones now that I have them. They are easier because you have to use less of them. You could really just thread those throw the border loops since they will flex. I would have done that if I'd had them for the Holbrook. Don't get the lace ones, they are for very fine yarn only. The regular ones are skinner than the Knit picks one's anyways. I can send you the link of the one's I bought if you like.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I've gotten some major frogging experience with this knitted on border! First, ten repeats, then the entire border (and I was almost done), but I've now re-knit 22 of the 44 repeats. I took the time to count the remaining body stitches, and it looks like I'm on the right track. Hard to knit with my fingers crossed, but I'm trying!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I've gotten some major frogging experience with this knitted on border! First, ten repeats, then the entire border (and I was almost done), but I've now re-knit 22 of the 44 repeats. I took the time to count the remaining body stitches, and it looks like I'm on the right track. Hard to knit with my fingers crossed, but I'm trying!


Kay, what was the problem with the remaining body stitches that you had to undo and redo the border? I will probably learn something here. Thanks.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Dee. I think I am a bit perfectionist There's a T shape and a U shape for pins. what's the difference between the 2. Is there one better for shawls? At last, about the wires, should I go for the flexible on Etsy? I have to start from scratch anyway.
> ...


Dee, what's good for you will be certainly good for me.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Paulette,
I look forward to seeing how your Holbrooks are growing. Thank you for posting the pictures. It wonderful being able to SEE how soft they look.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Paulette, I wish I knew! When I got to the end, I had too many stitches left. I looked and counted for a loonngg time, with the piece stretched out dry, but I couldn't find it. Me being me, I frogged back to the beginning. I guess when I had a little tinking episode along the way, I just didn't get back on the right row. I've tinked a couple of times on the way back and can now correctly un-do bind offs and the knit two together through the back loop without screwing up. I had put in a lifeline on the last body row, so getting the stitches back on was no problem - I picked them up as I frogged.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

ok Ladies, I'm leaving at 3h30 tonight for the airport to Florida yeepee! I'll be visiting with friends for 2 weeks. I will give my wedding Holbrook a break and will work only on my sample to practice the border. We plan to visit a few LYS in Sanibel and Fort Meyers and nearby. I will login everyday. Keep your needles clicking.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Sanibel is my favorite place in the whole world! Pick up a shell for me...


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Happy Valentine's Day to all my fellow Shawlettes! How many of you are wearing one of Dee's designs today? I have my black silk Holbrook on draped over a red turtleneck -- the lace is just stunning with the red poking thru if I do say so myself. Apparently others agree as I have received many compliments --- thanks Dee! Debi


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Holbrook is done! Looks like a lump of yarn right now, but Ineed to get some more pins before I start blocking. On to Liz!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's great! Look forward to seeing it. Then good luck with Liz.

Sue


EqLady said:


> Holbrook is done! Looks like a lump of yarn right now, but Ineed to get some more pins before I start blocking. On to Liz!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Finally got my third Holbrook blocked.

This is for my Daughter Sherrie.

Ice Yarn Briz Alpaca (Doubled throughout) 3 skeins
Size 5 Red Lace Chiaogoo Needles

I love this. Really looked like a blob before blocking.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. I just love that colour.

Sue


Dreamfli said:


> Finally got my third Holbrook blocked.
> 
> This is for my Daughter Sherrie.
> 
> ...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, Dreamfli, that is beautiful! Is it lavender or is the computer fooling my eyes?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It is gorgeous. I love the color.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Its a deep purple, in some lights it looks like a brown and in others a lavender. 

Thank you everyone.

She told me she liked it even in the lump stage but now she will love it.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Your daughter has very good taste! It's gorgeous. Love the color!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh how truly lovely that is...


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Wow, that color is perfect for the design. Your Holbrook is really sublime. So beautifully knitted and blocked. I can't believe it's your third one! I am honored! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Wow, that color is perfect for the design. Your Holbrook is really sublime. So beautifully knitted and blocked. I can't believe it's your third one! I am honored! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. I have a Glenn Allen half done. And an Elizabeth half done too.(triangle). And a friend asked if I would make her a Holbrook. I have lots of knitting in my future for the next couple of weeks. Lol


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Dreamfli, your shawl is gorgeous. I like the color too.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Bonjour Ladies. I'm very nervous about starting the border on my Holbrook wedding shawl. I think I catched the knitted border syndrom. I'm working on my sample to practice and practice more and when I make a mistake, I'm completely lost afterward. I have problem staying focus with row 3, 5 and 7. I'm reprinting this part of the pattern with large fonts and preparing a spreadsheet with all rows numbered 1 to 12 x 50 times. I knitted 25 repeats so I will have 50 border repeats ..ouf! 
Do you have hints to share that could help me?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Bonjour Ladies. I'm very nervous about starting the border on my Holbrook wedding shawl. I think I catched the knitted border syndrom. I'm working on my sample to practice and practice more and when I make a mistake, I'm completely lost afterward. I have problem staying focus with row 3, 5 and 7. I'm reprinting this part of the pattern with large fonts and preparing a spreadsheet with all rows numbered 1 to 12 x 50 times. I knitted 25 repeats so I will have 50 border repeats ..ouf!
> Do you have hints to share that could help me?


I speak from experience since I figure I knitted that border 2 1/2 times! Put a lifeline in on the last row of the border - very important! Use a lifeline at the end of EACH border repeat. Yes, you'll have lots of little strings hanging down, but you'll get over it. Use two markers - one to the left of the blue line and one to the right of the blue border; that segregates the center section. Divide that center section into parts mentally as you stitch - the right half, the center, the left half. Use your magnetic strips to cover parts of the line, if it's a difficult row for you. Say the stitches out loud as you stitch. When you get to the end of a wrong side row where you join the border to the body, you will be able to see it, with the lifeline thread in the body and a space between the body and the border. If you practice anything, practice tinking the bind off stitches and the S2Kp. Take a deep breath and go! You CAN do this!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Mamiepooh, Eqlady has said it all pretty much. But you will find the more repeats you do, the easier it gets. That being said, as I was knitted up the blue sample, I personally ripped out about 6-8 inches of the border at least a couple times, if memory serves correct. It was only the second knitted on border I'd ever done. I think that many people that knitted the pattern after I released it had an easier job knitting the darn border than I did, I am a bit embarrassed to admit.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Kay, Do you put a lifeline in the last row of the main body of the shawl? I didn't do that and found out the hard way why it was a good idea to do.

Paulette, You can do this! When you have that finished shawl in your lap, it will all be worth it. It seems like it is going to be hard, but as you work on it, it gets easier. Like Kay says, just go row by row, marking them off as you go.

I normally am able to memorize pattern repeats easily, but it took me 15 or so pattern repeats before that border pattern finally made sense in my brain. 

What helped me is that the design looks like a big tailed fish, so the stockinette portion is larger at first, then slowly decreases to the tip of the fishes head. As the fish gets smaller the lacy area around it gets bigger. If you watch closely you can see it happening.

I made mistakes when there were other people around or when I was tired.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, Pacific Rose, I did put in a lifeline on the last row of the body. I'm not sure why other than I was scared to death! I quickly "caught on" to the design, not that I memorized it but I got more familiar, but on the first effort I didn't use lifelines in the border itself. After frogging ten repeats at one point about halfway, and then getting to the end with too many stitches left, I frogged the whole border and started over - with lifelines after each repeat - saved my sanity!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

One other tip, color your different stitches on your paper, it helps when you first start it. I have done ths pattern three times and am on repeat thirteen of chart two of another one. If you are using a dark color make sure you have lots of light. Don't knit when tired.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

My only suggestion is to use dark colored needles for light yarn and light colored needles for dark yarn. Forgive me if that has already been suggested.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi there - I am looking for a little help with Holbrook. I am assuming that I pur s marker of some kind where it says SM, and remove it when slipping. My pattern is all black and white so not sure which is the section I should mark. I am using both written and shawl pattern so can figure the rest I think. Do not bother Dee with this but if anyone else could help it would be appreciated. Regards, Ada.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello, Ada, looking at the written directions for body chart one, row one, yes - you place markers where it says SM (slip marker). On subsequent rows, you just slip the marker. What you end up with are markers inside each two-stitch border band, and markers at each side of the center lacy section.
Kay


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

HI kay, thank you so much - when you say slip the marker, do you mean to remove it again?I am assuming that is the green section then, so I will colour it in. The thing is that I came from Britain to a small place called Winnipeg. I lived there until Hubby passed away, and then came to Calgary to live with daughter. I have never read directions from the states, and so I am very puzzled by them. Thanks again. Ada


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

No, you don't remove them, you leave them in their place in the row and just slip them from the left needle to the right when you come to them. Just think of them as reminders - they are in place to remind you to do the two edge stitches and they mark the beginning and end of the center section. Remember that the center and side panels both "grow" as you knit, so there will be more stitches between markers on each pattern row.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome Ada. You are at the right place to get good advices throughout your Holbrook journey.
PM means place marker and SM means slip marker (from your left needle to the right needle)


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Paulette - thanks for your words of wisdom. I am not sure that I could sort this pattern out, and am considering donating it to a worthy cause. However, nothing ventured,nothing gained, so they say, so if I venture trying to climb this very large mountain, I can see me at the top having a large blob of yarn which cannot be blocked. I hope your wedding shawl is coming along nicely now. Ada


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't know what is going on with me. I suffer from a lack of confidence. Find difficult to recollect myself and go. I haven't touched my wedding shawl since before my vacation. I should feel okay, I understand the pattern very well as I practiced the border on my sample for a dozen of repeats. I must be tired from my vacation.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

So what is this then? You were all excited about knitting the shawl, you went against all odds and did a lovely job - very professional. (This is a saying of my husband) You will be the belly of the ball when you are wearing it at the wedding. Then you went on holiday, full of excitement, and had a great time, and coming home is a bit of a let down. It is normal to have those feelings when all the fun is over. Been their, done that. What you should do now it find some nice yarn and start knitting yourself one of dee's shawls in lace for the summer. I am going to try to do that. Keep in touch if you want to chat. There are lots of chatter's here. Keep smiling, Ada....


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I don't know what is going on with me. I suffer from a lack of confidence. Find difficult to recollect myself and go. I haven't touched my wedding shawl since before my vacation. I should feel okay, I understand the pattern very well as I practiced the border on my sample for a dozen of repeats. I must be tired from my vacation.


Hey there. Are you feeling any better about your knitting? I know that I need a little knitting or designing break from time to time (or I am forced take a break like I have of late) and then it is hard to get up and running again... particularly if working on a challenging project. Your swatches looked exquisite so there is no reason that your actual shawl won't be as well. So although we all suffer from a lack of confidence at points in our lives, I am here to tell you that from my perspective yours is quite unfounded in this case.  You are a beautiful knitter, my friend. Okay? :thumbup:


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Paulette- you have support from the top, so all is well for you. I envy you your position in a way, and so I will tell you to take advantage of this help and you will be just fine.I am getting nowhere fast, but I have convinced myself it doesn't matter for me, so I still keep trying, and this makes the day go by. Seamus


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

seamus said:


> Paulette- you have support from the top, so all is well for you. I envy you your position in a way, and so I will tell you to take advantage of this help and you will be just fine.I am getting nowhere fast, but I have convinced myself it doesn't matter for me, so I still keep trying, and this makes the day go by. Seamus


I'm grateful for all the mistakes other ladies have made and shared with us so we can manage to fix our own.

I'm grateful for all the mistakes I've made lately myself because it forced me to learn new things. Now, I can "read" the stitches on my needles. I learned the hard way the utility of lifelines. Because I knitted and frogged and practiced more on my sample, I'm more confident with my wedding shawl. I just forgot I was for a moment.

I started the border and you know what ? ... no mistake so far! My next worry will be blocking it but I will cross the bridge when arrived at the river.

Seamus, you can do it. No matter if you knit, frog, knit, frog. Share your journey here and you'll be surrendered by the most patient and kind ladies and bit by bit, with their help, YOU WILL SUCCEED.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

So good to hear from you, because that means you are ready to get back to your lovely knitting. There is so much for you to knit and learn - you won't have time to get down in the dumps. I am just me - and always ready to talk to you if you feel lonely. In the meantime let us see your finished work when you are ready. Seamus.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Glad you're back on the border, Paulette. I finally got out and got enough pins to block mine and will tackle that this weekend. I've done 11 repeats of chart 1 of Liz. Feel like I'm going backward! Memo to Kay: don't buy any more lace yarn, especially in a dark color!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Bonjour Ladies. How everybody is doing?
Kay, is your shawl blocked ?
Ada, have you started yours ?
Dee, still working around the clock? "look who's talking... loll"
When I read the 99 pages on KAL#1 and the 20 pages on KAL#2, I found that the Shawlettes Ladies were very quiet in comparaison with myself. Anyhow, here I am showing you my WIP. I love to knit the border but I have my weakness and I know where so I'm very careful when knitting some rows. My border will have 50 repeats and I have 17 knitted so far; 1/3 of it. I ordered the stuff for the blocking process... now it sounds serious.
I will keep you posted. Happy knitting!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Still here, but I haven't blocked Holbrook yet. Waiting for the spirit to move me! (That's my story and I'm stickin' to it!). I've been working in Liz during the daylight hours; now on the second repeat of chart 3 so I'm making progress.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, your pic just popped up -it's beautiful! Your unblocked version is unbelievable!! I'll post a before and after when I get it done.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks, I have a 60" cable so it makes it easier to spread the stitches. I'm very happy with the results so far.
Next step will be the blocking. I'll do it WITH YOU.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

It is just beautiful!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow Paulette, you really jumped to attention, and your work is beautiful, and your completed shawl will be likewise. No need to be concerned, Dee and the other ladies know what they are doing - the seem to bring out the best in people. Can't wait to see it finished, and you in it. Ada


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Paulette, that is a very nice piece of knitting! 
I have had mine done since the beginning of the KAL and still not blocked. Truth be told I have started a needs to be blocked stack. I'll get it done when my body allows without rebelling.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Paulette, that is a very nice piece of knitting!
> I have had mine done since the beginning of the KAL and still not blocked. Truth be told I have started a needs to be blocked stack. I'll get it done when my body allows without rebelling.


Now I feel better about mine just laying there!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> ....When I read the 99 pages on KAL#1 and the 20 pages on KAL#2, I found that the Shawlettes Ladies were very quiet in comparaison with myself. Anyhow, here I am showing you my WIP. I love to knit the border but I have my weakness and I know where so I'm very careful when knitting some rows. My border will have 50 repeats and I have 17 knitted so far; 1/3 of it. I ordered the stuff for the blocking process... now it sounds serious.
> I will keep you posted. Happy knitting!


Hey there.... well, it looks just fabulous! I see you got back in the saddle, and now look at ya. This is going to look amazing when you are finished. I can't wait to see it!

I think this KAL is pretty quiet now because it's been going on since Sept. and most folks have knitted the shawl already. But that doesn't mean that those us still here can't admire your lovely WIP!

P.S. And yes, still working and working and working.... but may have some new design tricks up my sleeve.... if I ever get around to knitting them up.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

I also just finished my Holbrook. It is blocking. I will post a picture this weekend if all goes well.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I look forward to see your pieces of art.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Paulette, Your pictures remind me how much I like that knitted on border. I can hardly wait to see your blocked Holbrook. It is going to be spectacular.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Paulette, Your pictures remind me how much I like that knitted on border. I can hardly wait to see your blocked Holbrook. It is going to be spectacular.


Thank you Rosalie. I remember how gorgeous your pale blue Holbrook was. If mine can be only half as beautiful as yours, I'll be on cloud nine.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Bonjour Ladies. I posted a "SOS catastrophe" in main section. Have a look and HELP me please!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Bonjour Ladies. I posted a "SOS catastrophe" in main section. Have a look and HELP me please!


I think I would use matching sewing thread from the back, lay the stitch as it should be, pull the thread back to the back, tie once, weave those ends in, and put a dot of fraycheck on the knot. Don't cut the ends until after blocking. It will not be visible!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It's finally pinned down on the blocking mats!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I'm pacing a path in the floor... waiting.... waiting...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

You and me! Took long enough for the spirit to move me...


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Paulette- remember me? Have been out of the circuit for quite some time, but I am hoping I can catch up with some friends again. I saw that you have a catastrophe, SOS yet. Well join the club, I am a total catastrophe, and very lone some. I think you have recovered from your catastrophe, and your work is coming along great. Keep smiling - even though I am trying but it isn't working, Tomorrow is another day eh?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I wish we all lived in the same place so we could get together!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

EqLady said:


> I wish we all lived in the same place so we could get together!


Count me in !


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Where is half-way from Charlotte, Quebec, NP, and the Oregon Coast? EqLady, are you using your hairdrier on that shawl to get it to dry quicker? We are waaaaaaiiiiiiiting.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Where is half-way from Charlotte, Quebec, NP, and the Oregon Coast? EqLady, are you using your hairdrier on that shawl to get it to dry quicker? We are waaaaaaiiiiiiiting.


I have to keep the guest room door closed to keep the kitties off of it, so the room doesn't get as warm as the rest of the apartment. Tomorrow morning, probably - camera is waiting! In the meantime, I'm on row 28 of chart E, first half ofLiz!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Notice, that she doesn't have a shawl. Maybe she wouldn't have frozen to death if she would have had a nice Holbrook to keep her warm.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


>


Ha! lOL!!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Paulette, how did you get that photo of me sitting on the bench waiting. I didn't think anybody had noticed me, so I was comfortable, <you might say,> now you have blown my cover.Don't I wish we all lived closer to one another too. We could help Paulette with her serious problem which no one will see or know happened. I, myself am like a bull in a china shop missed a stitch, so chop it off, no one will notice???? You see I am not a perfectionist, although many, many people here are. Seamus.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

OK, here it is!I used about 607 yards of Cascade Heritage Silk color Blue Horizon (I hoped for Carolina Blue, instead got Duke Blue) and #5 needles. I love the Cascade Silk, it knits and blocks beautifully. I got lucky with blocking. Turns out my wires were flexible enough to do the curve, saving me a lot of pinning.

Thank you, Dee, for such a beautiful design, and for making us try something new on each one. Knitting on a border was definitely new and I hope to do it again on another pattern.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

EqLady said:


> OK, here it is!I used about 607 yards of Cascade Heritage Silk color Blue Horizon (I hoped for Carolina Blue, instead got Duke Blue) and #5 needles. I love the Cascade Silk, it knits and blocks beautifully. I got lucky with blocking. Turns out my wires were flexible enough to do the curve, saving me a lot of pinning.
> 
> Thank you, Dee, for such a beautiful design, and for making us try something new on each one. Knitting on a border was definitely new and I hope to do it again on another pattern.


Standing ovation!!!! Good things are worth waiting for. You did a wonderful job. The color is scrumptious. Such a rich blue. I love your Holbrook. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I have those flexible wires now, so I look forward to using them for those kinds of borders in the future. That was a lot of pins to be sure. Yours looks exactly the same as when pinned. Really great blocking.

P.S. You are most welcome. I'm so pleased you like knitting it.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Oooooohhhhhhh, Aaaaaaahhhhhhh! Spectacular. What a wonderful hue of blue. Your Holbrook looks perfect in every way.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

How breathtaking Holbrook is in that heavenly blue. Such a wonderful job. A work of art.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm speechless. Your shawl is magnifique! If only we were neighbours so you could block my Holbrook as well 
I never did that and I confess: it scares me to death.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks, everybody, for your kind comments; I appreciate it. Paulette,, don't be afraid of blocking. Just soak the piece good, blot the excess moisture out between two towels, then pin. I've used the same blocking wires on all my shawls, etc., and didn't even realize they were flexible until I tried on this shawl. I've decided I will not reuse any of my blocking pins - they all rust, even though they aren't supposed to. I bought some sturdy sewing pins made of the same material, they were really cheap, and I can throw them away after one use.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

I saw this and it took my breathe away. Blue is my favorite color and this shawl is gorgeous :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'm speechless. Your shawl is magnifique! If only we were neighbours so you could block my Holbrook as well
> I never did that and I confess: it scares me to death.


Love that little video!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > I'm speechless. Your shawl is magnifique! If only we were neighbours so you could block my Holbrook as well
> ...


Wasn't that cute? Even my husband liked it!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, Kay, that is one gorgeous Holbrook. Love that vivid blue hue. Thanks for showing your before and after pics.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Kay like everyone else you blew me away with your wonderful blue Holbrook. I seem to remember you saying I am putting it away for awhile, I can't seem to get it right etc. etc...You have sure fooled us all this time. You did a fantastic job, and I am so jealous, but first I have to learn all the words that mean something different to the English words - they are the American words. So I am going to start working on that. Congrats again on a great job. Seamus


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

seamus said:


> Kay like everyone else you blew me away with your wonderful blue Holbrook. I seem to remember you saying I am putting it away for awhile, I can't seem to get it right etc. etc...You have sure fooled us all this time. You did a fantastic job, and I am so jealous, but first I have to learn all the words that mean something different to the English words - they are the American words. So I am going to start working on that. Congrats again on a great job. Seamus


You are so kind - thank you! I did have issues with the border, and I figured out that I actually knitted it 2 1/2 times! But I'm nothing if not stubborn and I will figure it out eventually. It wasn't the pattern, it was my inability to tink correctly, but I got so much practice I became good at it!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

It wasn't the pattern, it was my inability to tink correctly, but I got so much practice I became good at it![/quote]

Isn't it funny how good we get at repairing in one way or another. Tinking...ripping out...picking up dropped stitches...I have never done so many corrections on my knitting until I started lace shawls...I am close to expert on that now...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

nanciann said:


> It wasn't the pattern, it was my inability to tink correctly, but I got so much practice I became good at it!


Isn't it funny how good we get at repairing in one way or another. Tinking...ripping out...picking up dropped stitches...I have never done so many corrections on my knitting until I started lace shawls...I am close to expert on that now...[/quote]

Another skill learned, thanks to Dee!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I'd like to clean my shawl before blocking it. 
What do you use ? Woolite ? Zero? Ivory flakes? nothing?


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

EqLady said:


> OK, here it is!I used about 607 yards of Cascade Heritage Silk color Blue Horizon (I hoped for Carolina Blue, instead got Duke Blue) and #5 needles. I love the Cascade Silk, it knits and blocks beautifully. I got lucky with blocking. Turns out my wires were flexible enough to do the curve, saving me a lot of pinning.
> 
> Thank you, Dee, for such a beautiful design, and for making us try something new on each one. Knitting on a border was definitely new and I hope to do it again on another pattern.


very nice work!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'd like to clean my shawl before blocking it.
> What do you use ? Woolite ? Zero? Ivory flakes? nothing?


What fiber is it and what do the yarn directions say? If it is really dirty, I probably would use a little Woolite in cool water and just squeeze it through the shawl. I usually just soak mine with Downy Free in the water.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Love that little video![/quote]

what video?


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'd like to clean my shawl before blocking it.
> What do you use ? Woolite ? Zero? Ivory flakes? nothing?


I would not suggest woolite, there has been postings about it not being good for wool.
There are wool washes you can get. Knit Picks offers some for sale. 
I use a gentle shampoo, just a little dab will do in tepid water. Soak for 10 to 20 minutes. Rinse in tepid water. Squeeze, Never wring, out excess water. Supporting the whole shawl, place and roll up in a towel to express as much water as possible, unroll unto your blocking mats and gently lay out. then block out to size. :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I would also recommend Eucalan or Kookaburra Wash. Soak for 20 to 30 minutes and press out the excess water and then block. No rinsing is necessary. Living in Arizona I do not use a towel to get rid of the extra water...I take it right to my blocking squares the way it is but anywhere else...I would recommend the towel process, as well.

I personally feel that doing it this way also discourages moths. I could be wrong...I have been know to make mistakes before. :-D


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Jean Marie said:


> Love that little video!


what video?[/quote]

I believe she was referring to the little clapping hands video that mamiepooh featured in her post.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello Everyone, been a while since I've been on. I haven't forgotten you.

I made another Holbrook Tangerine Orange

#5 US Chiaogoo needles

2 weeks from start to finish.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Beautiful...Of course she loves it...who wouldn't....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Dreamfli, It's nice to see that you have been keeping yourself out of trouble. What better way than to be knitting another beautiful Holbrook. Did Monica know you were making it for her?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Dreamfli, It's nice to see that you have been keeping yourself out of trouble. What better way than to be knitting another beautiful Holbrook. Did Monica know you were making it for her?


Yes, she gave me the yarn and asked me please if I didn't mind. I couldn't say no. She says thank you every time I see her.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Very beautiful, Dreamfli, love that yarn! Two weeks? Took me that long to get in the mood to block mine!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

When she gave me the yarn she mentioned a wedding. I didn't know if she had plans to give it to someone or wear it herself. Since I didn't think to ask when the wedding was I just concentrated on finishing it. Also since this is the fourth one I have done I can about do it in my sleep.

I am also going to start a new job soon where I wil be out on the road, wanted to have it finished before that.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You know, I think I just figured out why she calls herself "Dreamfli." While the rest of us "Dream" her fingers "fli."


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

You hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> You know, I think I just figured out why she calls herself "Dreamfli." While the rest of us "Dream" her fingers "fli."


Haha only with the Holbrook the glen Allen totally different story, I keep messing up (hubby insists on talking to me)


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Ohhhh, I mumbled to myself thru the whole Glenallen. I never did memorize it like I tend to do.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Pacific Rose said:


> Ohhhh, I mumbled to myself thru the whole Glenallen. I never did memorize it like I tend to do.


I told my mom after I finish her bigger one I will not do the Glen again. Love the pattern but it seriously kicks my butt.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

For me, Glenallen was the easiest in that I had only a little tinking. I had more tinking/frogging with Holbrook than all the others combined. And I'm still not sure I did the little border loops correctly - at least they are all the same!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Isn't it interesting how different minds handle a pattern? I didn't tink or frog on Glenallen, but I sure did mumble and sweat a lot while I was knitting it. Holbrook was a piece of cake...until I got to that border. I got a kick out of the double yarn overs but had a dickens of a time getting them even with one another. 

I really like how there are no points to block on Holbrook. So many yarns just don't hold a good block and the points end up looking so ratty. I don't wear my Alexandr because of the nasty looking points.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

I can't imagine that, Rose. Everything you knit looks so lovely.
I don't have too much trouble knitting anything any more unless it is a color that bothers my eyes or yarn that tends to be difficult...Or at least that's what I tell myself...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Is is the dark colors that bother your eyes? I've seen lots of warnings about that. Glasses are a must for me. I buy those reading glasses and started out with 1.25 years ago. The last pair I bought for actual reading were 2.5. Good lighting is a must, too. 

After knitting with the lace and fingering weight yarns so much, I've found that trying to knit with worsted weight seems to take more effort. Have any of you noticed that, or is it just me feeling all lazy?


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Is is the dark colors that bother your eyes? I've seen lots of warnings about that. Glasses are a must for me. I buy those reading glasses and started out with 1.25 years ago. The last pair I bought for actual reading were 2.5. Good lighting is a must, too.
> 
> After knitting with the lace and fingering weight yarns so much, I've found that trying to knit with worsted weight seems to take more effort. Have any of you noticed that, or is it just me feeling all lazy?


It's the dark colors...blue is the worst...I have new glasses just this past 2 weeks...so I will have to see if that helps...I make sure that I use light needles with dark yarn and dark needles with light yarn ... that's to help with the contrast. 
I very seldom use anything heavier than DK weight and have never noticed a difference...except that I knit faster with heavier yarn. Whether this is because I can see it better , I don't know. I need to check my eyes every year because one eye is quickly developing a cataract....but ok so far.

It's such fun to grow old... :lol:


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Yes, I find it takes much more effort to knit with anything bigger than fingering yarn. I'm making Liz now, with an almost maroon colored yarn - I knit under my lighted magnifier even in full daylight. My distant vision is getting worse, too - ten hours in the car yesterday to attend a funeral convinced me I need some glasses just for driving.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Yes, I find it takes much more effort to knit with anything bigger than fingering yarn. I'm making Liz now, with an almost maroon colored yarn - I knit under my lighted magnifier even in full daylight. My distant vision is getting worse, too - ten hours in the car yesterday to attend a funeral convinced me I need some glasses just for driving.


Oh my what a long trip. I try to keep my driving down to a few hours, at the most. Night driving is done only when necessary....and then I use yellow lens over my glasses... it helps with the glare...I don't drive back to the Midwest anymore...just too difficult...I need to fly and then rent a car, if needed.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I finaly blocked my Holbrook. The flexible wires recommended by Dee worked very well and I am pleased with the process so far. 
I want to thank you all for your support throughout my Holbrook journey.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Get your hair drier out and get that Holbrook dry so we can see it. We are WAITING!!!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

nanciann said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I find it takes much more effort to knit with anything bigger than fingering yarn. I'm making Liz now, with an almost maroon colored yarn - I knit under my lighted magnifier even in full daylight. My distant vision is getting worse, too - ten hours in the car yesterday to attend a funeral convinced me I need some glasses just for driving.
> ...


Yes, it was a VERY long trip, but necessary. I did check I to flying: $1200 round trip to eastern NC!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Wonderful, Paulette -can't wait to see it!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I find that knitting with the thinner yarns makes it seem like I am knitting with rope when using heavier weight yarns lately.

I have been using yarns in the weight range from 2/28 to as light as 2/80 and needle sizes from 2 mm US 0 to 0.75 mm US 000000. Slow knitting to be sure. 
Figured I'd better try and get some of the things I've wanted to knit for years worked up before the eyes sight goes and the opportunity passes me by.

Thought I'd give my eyes a break with a pair of socks in fingering.It was an adjustment to say the least. 
Had a project in Fisherman's wool worsted weight and I found it a chore. More like pulling a bear through a knot hole.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

while waiting ...
sorry, cannot attach any picture tonight.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I'm doing another Dreambird Shawl with LionBrand Amazing, which is #4,Worsted Weight for the feathers and am using a fingering weight for the background. It feels like I can go twice as fast with the fingering weight yarn. That Amazing isn't so amazing except for the colors. It's fuzzy and is hiding the stitches. I'm sure my fingers, forearms and biceps are complaining about working with it.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> while waiting ...
> sorry, cannot attach any picture tonight.


trying to post again ...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

It was worth waiting for! Beautiful!! What yarn did you use and how much?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice! Is that white or a pale blue?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

SO pretty in white. You did an incredible job - you should be so proud!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Mamiepoo - Oh what a lovely outcome to all your worrying. You did a beautiful job of the knitting- it looks perfect to me. Congratulations on a job well done. Seamus


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

It is so beautiful. I'm curious how the cashmere compares to wool when being blocked. How did it handle? I bet it feels wonderful once released from all the blocking pins.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Well that looks perfect and just lovely, to me..


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Woooooo Hoooooo! Your white Holbrook is absolutely exquisite! I am so proud of you! The shawl is beautifully knitted and blocked. It could not be lovelier really. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I'm glad you liked the wires. Are they the greatest???


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Ok Ladies, tonight's the night ! I will unpin the shawl and will try to take some artistic photos.
I've used 2 balls of Cashmere about 900 yards.
I cannot compare the felxible wires versus the regular because I never worked with the regular ones.
'see you tonight.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Hello Everyone, been a while since I've been on. I haven't forgotten you.
> 
> I made another Holbrook Tangerine Orange
> 
> ...


Please forgive me... I could have sworn I commented on your lovely orange Holbrook... I looked that the pics so much I must have imagined typing nice compliments! Well, it is sooooo pretty and delicate. I love it!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes, it is beautiful! and is that a puzzle underneath it(one of those puzzles where each piece will fit anywhere)?


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, CathyAnn,
> 
> Will keep her in my prayers too and hope that she will be approved for that vest and that it will help her.
> 
> Sue


I'll pray for her too.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

what is a MS vest?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Tadam  I used 2 balls about 875 yards of White Cashmere from Suntekstore and #5 needles. I don't know if I did something wrong or not but when I unpined the shawl it stayed 70" x 27" and it was 70" x 28" while blocking. 
Cashmere: $ 13.08
Proud feelings and satisfaction for a job well done: priceless.

Thank you Dee and thank you to Shawlettes for your support.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Your shawl is just gorgeous and your photography creative! I'm going to check out the cashmere.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

What a gorgeous lamp shade! A new line for Dee to design. Paulette, you did awesome. The white sure does show off the beautiful delicacy of the design... and your beautiful knitting, too. Your Holbrook is perfect in every way!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Such a lovely Holbrook...Good for you...


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Mamiepoo...your Holbrook is so elegant! You did a BEAUTIFUL job!

I just started my Holbrook...ready to start Body Chart 2!

I'm using Swans Island, in a Gorgeous tonal burnt orange....I have nothing in this color...just wanted something different! 

I loved reading all the pages on this KAL! 

I finished my Ashton, and loved that pattern! I've never done a knitted on border, so that is something to look forward to!

I have read over this pattern, and at first freaked out a little! LOL! I like to understand everything up front! Then I took a deep breath, and am understanding it...love Dee's patterns! May I join the "Shawlettes" groupies!&#128515;


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

CathyAnn...thank you so very much, for the Body Chart Row Counts...I so appreciate this!
Merry


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> What a gorgeous lamp shade! A new line for Dee to design. Paulette, you did awesome. The white sure does show off the beautiful delicacy of the design... and your beautiful knitting, too. Your Holbrook is perfect in every way!


Thanks Rosalie. You were wondering about the bouncing of cashmere once unpined. It did shrink 1" lenghtwise. Was it what to expect from cashmere ?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Mamiepoo...your Holbrook is so elegant! You did a BEAUTIFUL job!
> 
> I just started my Holbrook...ready to start Body Chart 2!
> 
> ...


Join the Club MerryKnitter, the more the merrier!
The border was very easy to knit. I enjoyed every minute I worked on that shawl.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Jean Marie said:


> Yes, it is beautiful! and is that a puzzle underneath it(one of those puzzles where each piece will fit anywhere)?


Thank you. I bought the blocking pads at Knitpicks. They are easy to store and I can use as many as I need for each project.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Again, a standing ovation to Dee for her incredible expertise in design and ability to write a pattern in a way that is easily understood. Thank you Dee!! 
Paulette's shawl is the perfect example - this is her FIRST lace shawl!!!!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Thanks Rosalie. You were wondering about the bouncing of cashmere once unpined. It did shrink 1" lenghtwise. Was it what to expect from cashmere ?


Only 1 inch? That is not bad at all.

When I blocked my Liz, it relaxed about 10 inches lengthwise and at least 6 inches in the width, but I have no mercy when stretch my shawls during the blocking process.

I think of your Holbrook when I take our goats out to their pasture in the morning. They are a pygmy/angora mix and two of the 5 are shedding their downy soft, white winter coats right now. Two are black and shed dirty looking grey undercoats. I brushed and saved it all last year. The goats love being brushed, even fight for who gets the attention, so "harvesting" the luxurious fiber is no problem. Maybe this year I will get brave enough to try spinning it.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Only 1 inch? That is not bad at all.
> 
> When I blocked my Liz, it relaxed about 10 inches lengthwise and at least 6 inches in the width, but I have no mercy when stretch my shawls during the blocking process.
> 
> I think of your Holbrook when I take our goats out to their pasture in the morning. They are a pygmy/angora mix and two of the 5 are shedding their downy soft, white winter coats right now. Two are black and shed dirty looking grey undercoats. I brushed and saved it all last year. The goats love being brushed, even fight for who gets the attention, so "harvesting" the luxurious fiber is no problem. Maybe this year I will get brave enough to try spinning it.


You are a wonder. Spinning has always fascinated me but I would never attempt it myself. More power to you.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Logically, I understand the mechanics of the spinning process, but even after 30 years of playing with it, it still feels like something magical happens when I see a hand full of fiber transformed into a strand of yarn. Being an active participant in that "magic" keeps me going back for more and more.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Again, a standing ovation to Dee for her incredible expertise in design and ability to write a pattern in a way that is easily understood. Thank you Dee!!
> Paulette's shawl is the perfect example - this is her FIRST lace shawl!!!!


Here's to Dee !


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Here! Here!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Can I just say how much I love knitting with this yarn? Beautiul tonal color! Love this Holbrook pattern!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Did you knit Body Chart 2 more than 20 times, and if so, how many times?
Yours looks a little longer and I love it!
Thanks,
Merry


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Can I just say how much I love knitting with this yarn? Beautiul tonal color! Love this Holbrook pattern!


Lovely color. It will look great!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Question above about Body Chart Row 2, is for cdninswe!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Question above about Body Chart Row 2, is for cdninswe!


I suggest that you PM her. She has been busy with work and may not catch this question.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Logically, I understand the mechanics of the spinning process, but even after 30 years of playing with it, it still feels like something magical happens when I see a hand full of fiber transformed into a strand of yarn. Being an active participant in that "magic" keeps me going back for more and more.


Rose, do you spindle or wheel spin? Worsted or woolen? So perhaps we will see your shawls in homespun? :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

DanaKay, I use a wheel. Would you believe that I didn't know whether I did Worsted or Woolen but now know that I do my version of the woolen long draw.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> DanaKay, I use a wheel. Would you believe that I didn't know whether I did Worsted or Woolen but now know that I do my version of the woolen long draw.


Talking about artistic photos, yours are sensational, so your shawl. Name?
Grass is always greener at the other side.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh my goodness, Pacific Rose, that is breathtakingly beautiful! What is the pattern, may I ask?


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> DanaKay, I use a wheel. Would you believe that I didn't know whether I did Worsted or Woolen but now know that I do my version of the woolen long draw.


That is so awesome! Beautiful work and those rolag's look like clouds. Bet it spins like a dream. You are using an Ashford Traddy with a Cherry finish, right? 
I have one in transit as we speak. Should arrive in a few days. It was advertised as 1970's age wise. Just hoping it gets here all in one piece. 
Your wheel is a few years newer then the one I will have. I believe 
This is a new adventure in fiber for me, as I just played with a spindle some. I am so excited to be getting this Traddy, and really like that I can do upgrades, as parts are readily available. 
Thanks for the great pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Oh my goodness, Pacific Rose, that is breathtakingly beautiful! What is the pattern, may I ask?


That's Dee's Nadira patten. Isn't that just too Gorgeous !


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Nadira never looked lovelier....


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The spinning wheel came in a box and I had to put it together. That was over 30 years ago. I know it is an Ashford, but that's all I remember about it. I've tried spinning with a spinning wheel that has two treadles, but I couldn't sit right to get the long draw. I'm happy with this one, so I'm sticking with it. I would like to try a walking wheel someday, though.

Yes, the shawl is Nadira. When I read Dee's design inspiration on the first page of the pattern, I was deeply moved and wanted to do something really special for my it. There is only one problem with the shawl: it is a creamy off white and my hair is silver. Now, that is something to REALLY complain about. LOL!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I should have recognized it! I had to go look at mine again. I don't have a favorite - I like them all!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

I liked that particular shawl because I made it nice and big and can wrap myself up in it, so it keeps me toasty warm. Besides, the yarn comes from my own Snowball.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

That is so neat - controlling the process from end to end. Does Snowball pick up any scent from it or recognize it at all?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Tadam  I used 2 balls about 875 yards of White Cashmere from Suntekstore and #5 needles. I don't know if I did something wrong or not but when I unpined the shawl it stayed 70" x 27" and it was 70" x 28" while blocking.
> Cashmere: $ 13.08
> Proud feelings and satisfaction for a job well done: priceless.
> 
> Thank you Dee and thank you to Shawlettes for your support.


Paulette, that shawl could not be any prettier! To think of all your apprehension.... and then to view the finished product... it is just amazing to behold. Everything about your shawl is pure heaven. I am so proud of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Rosalie, I have always loved that version of Nadira, particularly since you spun the yarn yourself, which is so impressive!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Dee. Your Nadira was the inspiration. 

EqLady, that particular sheep could care less about anything but what is in the feeding trough. She's the one who always took the shortest path to the barn. If I happened to be in the way, oh well. She would go straight for me and several times went right between my legs and took me right along with her.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> The spinning wheel came in a box and I had to put it together. That was over 30 years ago. I know it is an Ashford, but that's all I remember about it. I've tried spinning with a spinning wheel that has two treadles, but I couldn't sit right to get the long draw. I'm happy with this one, so I'm sticking with it. I would like to try a walking wheel someday, though.
> 
> Yes, the shawl is Nadira. When I read Dee's design inspiration on the first page of the pattern, I was deeply moved and wanted to do something really special for my it. There is only one problem with the shawl: it is a creamy off white and my hair is silver. Now, that is something to REALLY complain about. LOL!


Your wheel certainly shows how much it is loved. So well taken care of. I like the single treadle also. The only up grade I am really thinking of making is the Maidens to the new nylon click in style bearings instead of the leathers.

I think for the lovely wool she gives, I'd forgive Snowball for not giving me time to get out of her way, thus going for a ride. :lol:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The only thing I'd change on my spinning wheel is to add some kind of mechanism that would evenly wind the yarn onto the bobbin.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> The only thing I'd change on my spinning wheel is to add some kind of mechanism that would evenly wind the yarn onto the bobbin.


Yes, I agree, that would be a nice feature to have.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

PacificRose, you made me laugh out loud with your comment about Snowball, but I'm with DanaKay - given the beautiful yarn you spun, I'd forgive her!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Ladies, who's next near the finish line?
Let's here from you. Share your journey with us.
We look forward for a new baby Holbrook.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

EqLady said:


> PacificRose, you made me laugh out loud with your comment about Snowball, but I'm with DanaKay - given the beautiful yarn you spun, I'd forgive her!


You have to realize that when a sheep runs between the legs of a tall person, that person can normally get their feet on the ground and disentangle themselves from the sheep with some dignity in tact. A short legged person learns to hang on for dear life because the only way off is rarely a very dignifying one. Forgive Snowball all you want. I see her orneriness from a very different (and muddy... among other things) perspective.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> You have to realize that when a sheep runs between the legs of a tall person, that person can normally get their feet on the ground and disentangle themselves from the sheep with some dignity in tact. A short legged person learns to hang on for dear life because the only way off is rarely a very dignifying one. Forgive Snowball all you want. I see her orneriness from a very different (and muddy... among other things) perspective.


ROFLO! Point well made...


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

I'd be crawling thru the muck, because I have short legs and arthritis, so wouldn't be able to get up very easy. 
In all honesty, I would without a doubt not be using a very lady like vocabulary, should Snowball decide to give me an unexpected ride.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Well, this time of year your would have your fingers dug in deep hanging onto her long fleece and would be in for the ride of your life! The rest of us would be RIMLOL (Rolling In Muck Laughing Out Loud).


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for making me laugh tonight, ladies. Have to admit I was a little bummed after a fender bender today (rear ended, but no damage other than a sore neck).


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a question for you Ladies that have finished your Holbrooks!
Did any of you add extra repeats to Body Chart 2... That is, more than 20x?
If so, how many? Just curious! I know that I am so glad that I made my Ashton bigger. I have 2 skeins of fingering weight yarn, with 525 yds., per skein, so I know I have enough to add more to my Holbrook. Just wanted to know how many extra repeats, i should add! So let's hear from you ladies and then I can decide if I want to lengthen it!

LOL! I am not nearly at the place, where I'm ready to do this...starting my 5th repeat of Body Chart 2! Just thinking ahead!
Merry &#128156;


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't add any repeats and mine blocked to the aize indicated in the pattern.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Depending on the yarn used I have done both. Added and subtracted. On the pale blue I think I only did 16 repeats of body chart two. On the blood red one I added two because the yarn was so delicate. Remember that your Holbrook will grow with blocking. I hold the Holbrook up to my front stretch and try to remember that the border will add about 4 inches after blocking.

I have number 5 in the works repeat #12 of body chart two. The body charts go pretty fast for me. The time consumer is the border.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Well, this time of year your would have your fingers dug in deep hanging onto her long fleece and would be in for the ride of your life! The rest of us would be RIMLOL (Rolling In Muck Laughing Out Loud).


Good Grief, what would a person do if she were freshly shorn! Kiss your bottom goodbye I guess. :lol:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> Good Grief, what would a person do if she were freshly shorn! Kiss your bottom goodbye I guess. :lol:


You would slide right off into the biggest, freshest pile of sheep poop. A freshly shorn sheep is slick with lanolin.


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> You would slide right off into the biggest, freshest pile of sheep poop. A freshly shorn sheep is slick with lanolin.


Yes that was my vision! :lol: :lol:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

As long as it is your "vision" and not your "experience!"


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> As long as it is your "vision" and not your "experience!"


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I have a question for you Ladies that have finished your Holbrooks!
> Did any of you add extra repeats to Body Chart 2... That is, more than 20x?
> If so, how many? Just curious! I know that I am so glad that I made my Ashton bigger. I have 2 skeins of fingering weight yarn, with 525 yds., per skein, so I know I have enough to add more to my Holbrook. Just wanted to know how many extra repeats, i should add! So let's hear from you ladies and then I can decide if I want to lengthen it!
> 
> ...


Because the cashmere was so fine, I made 25 repeats ending up with 26 little patterns. I used about 900 yards with # 5 needles.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I have a question for you Ladies that have finished your Holbrooks!
> Did any of you add extra repeats to Body Chart 2... That is, more than 20x?
> If so, how many? Just curious! I know that I am so glad that I made my Ashton bigger. I have 2 skeins of fingering weight yarn, with 525 yds., per skein, so I know I have enough to add more to my Holbrook. Just wanted to know how many extra repeats, i should add! So let's hear from you ladies and then I can decide if I want to lengthen it!
> 
> ...


I just pulled out my notes and think that you will absolutely be fine working 22 repeats. With that yardage of 1000 plus, you should be able to get to 24 repeats. If there are no dye lot issues with your yarn, I would venture to guess that you might get to 26 repeats, but I don't want to promise that since we did not test knit that size.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Dee, for the info! Both skeins are he same dyelot!

Well, I ran into a little problem...do I have a lifeline in? No. Do I wish I had a lifeline in! YES!!!

I just happened to stop and count my stitches after Row 2, of my 9th repeat of Chart 2, and discovered an extra stitch! Then looking further I see a strange little piece of yarn dangling in my BEAUTIFUL lace section. Tried to fix it, but it doesn't look right. So now I'm going to tink back a few rows...darn it! Sure wish I had lifeline in...sure wish I hadn't gotten so confident...I don't think that Chart is difficult. Live and learn.

Can I just say one more thing? I just wish I could fix my mistakes, without having to think or frog...I can fix some things, but I want to be able to fix everything.

Ok...I feel better...back to my tinking.&#128553;


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Merry knitter, the more you knit, the more tinking you will learn! Be sure to put a lifeline in the last body row before you start the border.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Thanks Dee, for the info! Both skeins are he same dyelot!
> 
> Well, I ran into a little problem...do I have a lifeline in? No. Do I wish I had a lifeline in! YES!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Thanks Dee, for the info! Both skeins are he same dyelot!
> 
> Well, I ran into a little problem...do I have a lifeline in? No. Do I wish I had a lifeline in! YES!!!
> 
> ...


I had put a Lifeline in but after a few rows I pulled out the lifeline then did some more knitting and ended up having to tink some stitches - 'frustrating'.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm back on track! I'm so very happy! There's nothing worse, when you try and fix a stitch and make it worse! Since I didn't have a lifeline, I decided to pull my needles out! (Gasp) The reason being, I was tinking back and was having a little issue with that and I really wanted to correct it, so that the lace section was right. I would have had A LOT of tinking to do...probably 6 or 7 rows!

So, I kept pulling my yarn out until I got past the rows, where the problem was, then I threaded a tapestry needle with some crochet cotton and put in a lifeline...I know that may seem redundant to some, but when you are reinserting your needles in, sometimes those next stitches start dropping. Anyways, I got my needles back in...straightened all my twisted stitches...counted my stitches...and I'm back on track!

So Merry, what did you learn? USE YOUR LIFELINES...COUNT YOUR STITCHES! My lace section is once agin BEAUTIFUL!

Kay, I promise to put a lifeline in before the border! Lesson learned!

Now I can breathe again! 
&#128515;


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Congratulations! I tinked so much on that border, but the biggie was making a mess of a "fix." Practice makes perfect, though - I was able to tink those stitches the next time around, and the second time I knit the border it was pretty easy.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

The rest of us are breathing better, too. I think I relive tinking and frogging every time I read that you or someone else is having to go thru that exercise. Ribbit!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

My first lifeline is in...ready to start my 9th repeat of Body Chart 2...again!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Merry, my new middle name is "lifeline". I put several and don't take them away. I placed a lifeline after each repeat on the purl row and keep few ones in place almost until completed. DO NOT FORGET to place one on your last row before starting the border. 
You should post a picture of your WIP.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday to our Nan!!!! Yahoo!!! You rock!!!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Happy Birthday to our Nan!!!! Yahoo!!! You rock!!!!


Happy Birthday nanciann.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Paulette, lovely avatar!!!! :lol:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Paulette, lovely avatar!!!! :lol:


I'm wearing and showing my colors proudly. 
I am a Shawlettes after all.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the wishes...


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy Birthday Nan!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Happy Birthday Nan!
> 
> [ Oh my lord, does that look tasty....I can almost taste it now....Thanks!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Lifelines...you are my friends! :lol:


----------



## Veechy (Sep 1, 2011)

This was a very fun shawl to knit. Mine is blocking now....once dry I'll post a pic.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Veechy said:


> This was a very fun shawl to knit. Mine is blocking now....once dry I'll post a pic.


I am so glad you had a good time with it! Can't wait to see.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Just finished 11th repeat of Body Chart 2. Lifelines, I love you!

Why is it that when you don't use lifelines, you make a mistake?
When you do use lifelines, you don't make a mistake?

Shhhhhhh...I didn't say that!
&#128156;


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Veechy said:


> This was a very fun shawl to knit. Mine is blocking now....once dry I'll post a pic.


So Vee, how things are going?


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

I have number 5 on the needles now in white. I must confess I don't use lifelines on this one. Not using them on my Glenn Allen either. My needles don't have the hole to pull the lifeline through with. So I forget. I am getting really good at correcting mistakes. Lol


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I recently finished knitting up my new design called Nanciann in honor of our own nanciann/Nan, my first testknitter and good friend and advisor. I wanted to give you all a peep if you hadn't seen it in the pictures section.... it will be a nice relaxing knit for all you advanced knitters but a good pattern beginner knitters who want to try lace. I will do a KAL as well. Hope you like it!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I recently finished knitting up my new design called Nanciann in honor of our own nanciann/Nan, my first testknitter and good friend and advisor. I wanted to give you all a peep if you hadn't seen it in the pictures section.... it will be a nice relaxing knit for all you advanced knitters but a good pattern beginner knitters who want to try lace. I will do a KAL as well. Hope you like it!


Is that a knitted on border all around??


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Is that a knitted on border all around??


Nope, everything is knitted in one piece with only 5 stitches! The main twig pattern in the middle has a really nice rhythm to it, and the border being knitted at the same makes it more interesting to knit. So you've got that great look of a knitted on border but without having to keep knitting in forever around an entire rectangular shawl. At least with Holbrook, the knitted on border was wide and only on one side. With these thinner borders, one just turns back and forth forever, like 3x longer than you did with Holbrook. Personally, I don't have the patience for that, to be frank! But I like the way it looks, so this is the easier way.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> Nope, everything is knitted in one piece with only 5 stitches! The main twig pattern in the middle has a really nice rhythm to it, and the border being knitted at the same makes it more interesting to knit. So you've got that great look of a knitted on border but without having to keep knitting in forever around an entire rectangular shawl. At least with Holbrook, the knitted on border was wide and only on one side. With these thinner borders, one just turns back and forth forever, like 3x longer than you did with Holbrook. Personally, I don't have the patience for that, to be frank! But I like the way it looks, so this is the easier way.


Works for me. I know I will love making it no matter how it's done. Lol. The only one of you patterns that has given me a hard time is the Glenn Allen.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Works for me. I know I will love making it no matter how it's done. Lol. The only one of you patterns that has given me a hard time is the Glenn Allen.


I just saw your comment on the other KAL and hadn't answered it yet. Sorry it is giving you such a time. It is a tricky one to keep track of, not as easy to memorize. You can PM me and we can discuss in detail if you like.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh I LOVE your new shawl! When will the pattern be available! I LOVE that colorway...is it fingering wt. yarn? I've got to get this Holbrook done, so I can cast on for Nan!

Just finished my 12th repeat of Body Chart 2! Lifeline is in! What a GREAT feeling! I'm trying to understand that knitted on border...kinda freaks me out a little...will probably make sense, when I get there! LOL!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I just saw your comment on the other KAL and hadn't answered it yet. Sorry it is giving you such a time. It is a tricky one to keep track of, not as easy to memorize. You can PM me and we can discuss in detail if you like.


I wish that would help, it's distractions more than anything that do me in. I am in the middle of chart 4 and doing ok at the moment. I just need to relearn to count and how to git-r-done no matter what interrupts me. Lol


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Oh I LOVE your new shawl! When will the pattern be available! I LOVE that colorway...is it fingering wt. yarn? I've got to get this Holbrook done, so I can cast on for Nan!
> 
> Just finished my 12th repeat of Body Chart 2! Lifeline is in! What a GREAT feeling! I'm trying to understand that knitted on border...kinda freaks me out a little...will probably make sense, when I get there! LOL!


I'm so glad you like it, thanks! The pattern should be out the first week of May. It was designed for fingering or thicker yarn. That picture was done in sock weight, Hedgehog Fibres Twist sock. Since I love hand dyed yarn, I added a phototutorial section in the pattern to show how to alternate skeins inside the border during to blend the skeins when changing from one to the other, since most hand dyed fingering/sock weight seems to come in skeins of 400-450 yards and one would need 2 to do the stole in the size pictured which is 18" x 70".

Regarding the Holbrook knitted on border, it freaked most everyone out at first, but it is much easier than it seems once you get started with it. Promise!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

stevieland said:


> I'm so glad you like it, thanks! The pattern should be out the first week of May. It was designed for fingering or thicker yarn. That picture was done in sock weight, Hedgehog Fibres Twist sock. Since I love hand dyed yarn, I added a phototutorial section in the pattern to show how to alternate skeins inside the border during to blend the skeins when changing from one to the other, since most hand dyed fingering/sock weight seems to come in skeins of 400-450 yards and one would need 2 to do the stole in the size pictured which is 18" x 70".
> 
> Regarding the Holbrook knitted on border, it freaked most everyone out at first, but it is much easier than it seems once you get started with it. Promise!


To me the Holbrook was easy. The knitted on border scared me at first but I stuck with it and trusted the pattern and Dee. Tah-day donr with very little ripping, tinking or swearing!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

nice!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I recently finished knitting up my new design called Nanciann in honor of our own nanciann/Nan, my first testknitter and good friend and advisor. I wanted to give you all a peep if you hadn't seen it in the pictures section.... it will be a nice relaxing knit for all you advanced knitters but a good pattern beginner knitters who want to try lace. I will do a KAL as well. Hope you like it!


Guess who's happy!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I'm so glad you like it, thanks! The pattern should be out the first week of May.
> Promise!


First week of May ! By that time some of us will get older ...loll


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi by that time some of us will be a lot older. yes sir, hope I get to see it. Keep smiling.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

13th repeat of Body Chart 2! Haven't had much time this week to knit! 
&#128555;


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> 13th repeat of Body Chart 2! Haven't had much time this week to knit!
> &#55357;&#56875;


Let's go merryknitter, you can do it !


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks for the cheerleaders, Mamiepooh! Just finished my 14th repeat of Body Chart 2! YIPPEE! Also started an afghan, for a KAL, at my LYS!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

You're welcome. You should post your WIP.
I'm working on Liz stole but not have enough yarn and cannot find any nearby. My friend is coming back home from Florida so she will bring me some. I'll find a way to make it work even if it is not the same dye lot #.
I should start something else while waiting
Take care.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Thanks for the cheerleaders, Mamiepooh! Just finished my 14th repeat of Body Chart 2! YIPPEE! Also started an afghan, for a KAL, at my LYS!


I will jump in and cheer lead too, but I don't have cool graphic, sorry. You are coming down the home stretch... won't be long. Although I know the border seems to take forever!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Dee, would you mind posting the link to the youtube video, of the knitted on border!
Thanks,
Merry

Just finished the 15th repeat of body chart 2!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Just finished my second GlenAllen. I like it but am going to retire this pattern. Out of 18 shawls I have knitted since Jan 2012 15 of them are Dee's patterns. I was given some beautiful Misty Alpaca by a friend that went to Stitches South. I haven't made up my mind what shawl it will be. I know it won't be a GlenAllen though LOL


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Dee, would you mind posting the link to the youtube video, of the knitted on border!
> Thanks,
> Merry
> 
> Just finished the 15th repeat of body chart 2!


http://www.miriamfelton.com/?p=379


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks EQ Lady!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow! Who thinks up these incredible things? I'm looking forward to doing the knitted on border! I LOVE learning new things...since I'm continuing in the same color, I think I understand! And I promise to put a lifeline in, before I start the border! I feel like a Girl Scout! LOL!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Wow! Who thinks up these incredible things? I'm looking forward to doing the knitted on border! I LOVE learning new things...since I'm continuing in the same color, I think I understand! And I promise to put a lifeline in, before I start the border! I feel like a Girl Scout! LOL!


I'm such a nag, I started to remind you about the lifeline. Don't overthink the border too much - it will be easy to see the body connection when you get to it. I do suggest lifelines on the border, though; some of those stitches are a b---- to tink!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Dreamfli said:


> Just finished my second GlenAllen. I like it but am going to retire this pattern. Out of 18 shawls I have knitted since Jan 2012 15 of them are Dee's patterns. I was given some beautiful Misty Alpaca by a friend that went to Stitches South. I haven't made up my mind what shawl it will be. I know it won't be a GlenAllen though LOL


15 of my shawls! That's more than i've knitted I think. Bless your heart!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Wow! Who thinks up these incredible things? I'm looking forward to doing the knitted on border! I LOVE learning new things...since I'm continuing in the same color, I think I understand! And I promise to put a lifeline in, before I start the border! I feel like a Girl Scout! LOL!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: By the way, did the link not work for you on the pattern?


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I must have overlooked that Dee! LOL!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I must have overlooked that Dee! LOL!


No problem, I was just concerned.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

LOL! I see it on the pattern now, but the link doesn't work, when I have the pattern open in Goodreader...could have copied and pasted!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Just finished the 17th repeat of Body Chart 2! Now I have to stop knitting and clean house! It just isn't fair!&#128560;


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi E.Q Lady, I saw a familiar face, and just wanted to say Hi, and how are you? Things are very quiet in this neck of the woods, and it is quite lonesome some days. Well, let's be honest and say most days. Spring is on the way though, and my son is dropping by (after a long, long way on the plane) but he will only be here for two days.Hope you are well and happy. Ada.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Good to hear from you, Ada! Spring finally arrived in North Carolina a couple of weeks ago and we are awash in pollen! I took my walk this morning outside instead of on the treadmill, and it was very nice, 60 degrees at 7 AM, about 80 this afternoon, both about 10 degrees above normal. Daffodils have bloomed, dogwoods are out and so are the early hydrangeas. Tulips are past their prime but still beautiful. Know you will enjoy your son!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I just have to say how BEAUTIFUL, the Holbrook shawl is...I love the center lace panel...I keep trying to knit as much as I can...just to get to the border...LOL! And I keep thinking of all of you that have knitted several of these shawls and I wonder to myself...Do these people sleep at all? LOL!

Ever since I learned to knit over 8 years ago, I am so amazed as I knit these patterns, what went into the creation of them...how these designers come up with such beautiful things to knit! How do they come up with so many different stitches time and time again?

Well, I am in awe of Dee and the gift she shares with all of us! Hats off to you and I pray you keep getting many more ideas!

Have a wonderful day all!

Back to my cleaning!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I just have to say how BEAUTIFUL, the Holbrook shawl is...I love the center lace panel...I keep trying to knit as much as I can...just to get to the border...LOL! And I keep thinking of all of you that have knitted several of these shawls and I wonder to myself...Do these people sleep at all? LOL!
> 
> Ever since I learned to knit over 8 years ago, I am so amazed as I knit these patterns, what went into the creation of them...how these designers come up with such beautiful things to knit! How do they come up with so many different stitches time and time again?
> 
> ...


Ah yes! Dee does such wonderful things. Every pattern has something new to show the knitter. And always such marvelous directions. The new one shows how to alternate the skeins when knitting with hand dyed yarns that usually have slight differences. And such detailed instructions in the tutorial... Such a joy to follow...


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Ah yes! Dee does such wonderful things. Every pattern has something new to show the knitter. And always such marvelous directions. ...


You are soooo right - and what I love is being able to see the new designs that are in the works - (yes that was plural) - but don't ask me to spill the beans -- coz I won't say a word.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> You are soooo right - and what I love is being able to see the new designs that are in the works - (yes that was plural) - but don't ask me to spill the beans -- coz I won't say a word.


Aw,c'mon, I'm building a stash and I don't know what it is for!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Cdninswe...what could we tempt you with? LOL! Just kidding...part of the fun is waiting on it!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Cdninswe - enjoy your secrets while you can. 




























Codwinske, Enjoy your secrets and your friendship while you can. They don't last for ever. Sometimes the ending is much harder than the enjoying and the laughter.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

seamus said:


> Cdninswe - enjoy your secrets while you can.
> 
> Sorry.... that is nonsense....
> 
> Codwinske, Enjoy your secrets and your friendship while you can. They don't last for ever. Sometimes the ending is much harder than the enjoying and the laughter.


 that is all nonsense....


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> You are soooo right - and what I love is being able to see the new designs that are in the works - (yes that was plural) - but don't ask me to spill the beans -- coz I won't say a word.


I'm looking forward for Dee's new patternS. I'm so pleased with everything she designed that I don't have any problem waiting for them.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> I'm looking forward for Dee's new patternS. I'm so pleased with everything she designed that I don't have any problem waiting for them.


Here! Here!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone. Again, you ladies make me blush with your sweet and supportive comments. Thanks! I've said it before that it is you all that inspire me to try to come up with things that are worthy of your time and effort to knit. 

Just a little info... I am currently working on one design that has the structure of Holbrook but with different motifs of course. Will take 2 skeins of fingering or sock weight. I know that everyone really liked the knitted on border and the shape so I thought that after 2 stoles, why not go back to a semi circle? 

Also, I have some ideas I'm working on with a top down crescent as well. (I've been swatching up a storm this past week while watching all 4 seasons of The Tudors on Hulu.) I go to bed and visions of knitting patterns dance in my head, I swear!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I might actually finish Liz before the next one comes out - a first! I usually weeks and weeks and weeks behind.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Aw,c'mon, I'm building a stash and I don't know what it is for!


That is the story of my stash too - no idea what is it for but with Dee's designs something always jumps out and says Knit Me Knit Me Knit Me......

So keep building the stash - make sure you have about 800 metres of lace and between 600 to 800 in fingering and you can't go wrong with any shawl pattern really.

(can you hear me repeating that over and over again.....so that I beleive it now?)


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> That is the story of my stash too - no idea what is it for but with Dee's designs something always jumps out and says Knit Me Knit Me Knit Me......
> 
> So keep building the stash - make sure you have about 800 metres of lace and between 600 to 800 in fingering and you can't go wrong with any shawl pattern really.
> 
> (can you hear me repeating that over and over again.....so that I beleive it now?)


Ah, that is a great rule to follow....I'm going to frame that and put it on my computer room wall....Might even embroider it...No that's going too far.

N


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

nanciann said:


> ....Might even embroider it...No that's going too far.
> 
> N


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Talking of stash, look what I received today. 
This is my cashmere stash which I bought at great price at suntekstore.com plus 15% off of the entire purchase(shipping is free). Average 5$ /skein.
I bought 900 to 1300 yards of each color as I cannot decided the color I want. Please don't give my address to those men wearing white coats ... please ! 
The 15% code expires April 30. If one of you would like to use it, PM me and I will send you that code.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

nanciann said:


> Ah, that is a great rule to follow....I'm going to frame that and put it on my computer room wall....Might even embroider it...No that's going too far.
> 
> N


I raise my glass to you lady!!!!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

mamiepooh said:


> Talking of stash, look what I received today.
> .


Welcome to our little club!!!! of yarnoholics!!!

I can see a Nadira, and Alex and a non Dee shawl - Colour Affection - and Dee knows I am rather addicted to working with colour - and you have so much there - there is room for a GlenAllen and the new super secret (until its released of course) design in progress.....


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

pretty colors and a lot of it too!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Jean Marie said:


> pretty colors and a lot of it too!


You understand what problem I faced when I placed my order...loll
1 ball is 437 yards for 50 gr, so I bought 2 or 3 balls of each.
:-D :-D :-D


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Talking of stash, look what I received today.
> This is my cashmere stash which I bought at great price at suntekstore.com plus 15% off of the entire purchase(shipping is free). Average 5$ /skein.
> I bought 900 to 1300 yards of each color as I cannot decided the color I want. Please don't give my address to those men wearing white coats ... please !
> The 15% code expires April 30. If one of you would like to use it, PM me and I will send you that code.


Ooohhh, she's bad! I love how it all looks together. I haven't knitted with it yet but looks like heavy lace/light fingering to me. What did you think?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

I knitted my Holbrook with and it. 437 yards for 50g and heavenly soft to knit with. I don't know if it is light or heavy lace or light fingering or other.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-157500-1.html


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Mamiepooh...that is one major stash! I love all the colors!

Just finished the 18th repeat of Body Chart 2! Yippee! I wonder if I'm half way there!

Still trying to decide if I want to do 2 more repeats of Body Chart 2...I'm still on my first skein of Swan's Island...have another 525 yds...so I'm thinking YES!

Back to my knitting!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Talking of stash, look what I received today.
> 
> My oh my....now you have a lot of decisions to make...what to make? with what color?
> 
> It's such fun to have that problem...


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I know this is a silly question, considering where I am sending it to - but like it or not, you ladies are the only friends I can ask questions of. I have no friends here; They are all in England or Manitoba. It was my daughters decision to uproot me from friends I had, now I don't know any one her, except her and family. She wouldn't know about knitting anyway. Does anyone know where I can purchase a book or whatever that will convert US to Briish-knitting terms. Thanks, \Ada.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

seamus said:


> I know this is a silly question, considering where I am sending it to - but like it or not, you ladies are the only friends I can ask questions of. I have no friends here; They are all in England or Manitoba. It was my daughters decision to uproot me from friends I had, now I don't know any one her, except her and family. She wouldn't know about knitting anyway. Does anyone know where I can purchase a book or whatever that will convert US to Briish-knitting terms. Thanks, \Ada.


Google it....or post in the Knitting (main) section.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

{


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

This might cover some of what you want, Seamus.

International needle sizes

Metric - mm US pin numbers Original UK,

 Australian, 

Canadian and 
South African

2.....................................00..................................14

2.25.................................0...................................13

2.75.................................1...................................12

3......................................2...................................11

3.25..................................3...................................10

3.75..................................4....................................9

4.......................................5....................................8

4.5....................................6.....................................7

5.......................................7....................................6

5.5....................................8.....................................5

6.......................................9....................................4

6.5.....................................10..................................3

7........................................10.5...............................2

7.5......................................11.................................1

8.........................................12.................................0

9.........................................13.................................00

10........................................15................................000

Knitting terms

Some of the language used in knitting is different on either side of the Atlantic too...

UK US

cast off bind off

garter stitch plain knitting 

moss stitch seed stitch 

needle pin 

stocking stitch stockinette stitch

tension gauge


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

And here's another place with still more. I don't know how to make it a link, so just copy and paste this in your web browser. I googled convert US knitting terms to British knitting terms and pulled up a bunch of sources.

http://www.theknittingsite.com/knitting-conversion-tables/


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks Kay I shall work on getting that information together. Whatever I knit looks nothing like the pattern I choose. Mine is an absolute muddle against what it should look like. There are so many different terms. Thanks again - looking forward to seeing your latest masterpiece, which I understand is almost finished. Then you are ready for the new Holbrook!! Cant wait to see that. Keep smiling (I myself find it difficult)Ada.....


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

seamus said:


> Thanks Kay I shall work on getting that information together. Whatever I knit looks nothing like the pattern I choose. Mine is an absolute muddle against what it should look like. There are so many different terms. Thanks again - looking forward to seeing your latest masterpiece, which I understand is almost finished. Then you are ready for the new Holbrook!! Cant wait to see that. Keep smiling (I myself find it difficult)Ada.....


If there is a specific term(s) you can't find, let me know and I'll dig around for you.
Kay


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

19th repeat of Body Chart 2 done! I'm cookin'!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

20th repeat of Body Chart 2 complete! Gonna do 2 more repeats, before I start the border! Anyone wanna come along with me and hold my hand? LOL! Oh, then I couldn't knit! LOL!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Talking of stash, look what I received today.
> This is my cashmere stash which I bought at great price at suntekstore.com plus 15% off of the entire purchase(shipping is free). Average 5$ /skein.
> I bought 900 to 1300 yards of each color as I cannot decided the color I want. Please don't give my address to those men wearing white coats ... please !
> The 15% code expires April 30. If one of you would like to use it, PM me and I will send you that code.


That is an awesome stash with lovely colors. You are indeed the Cashmere Woman!!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> 20th repeat of Body Chart 2 complete! Gonna do 2 more repeats, before I start the border! Anyone wanna come along with me and hold my hand? LOL! Oh, then I couldn't knit! LOL!


I will be holding your hand in spirit??? Will that work for you??
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes Dee, I'll take that! I've been knitting so much, my wrists are hurting...LOL! Guess I need to take a break! LOL!


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure would..


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

21st repeat of Body Chart 2!!! :-D


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm ready to do the set up rows, for Border Chart 1! Putting in my lifeline first!

Still trying to wrap my brain around this border! I'm sure it will make sense, when I get there!

This is truly a BEAUTIFUL shawl! I can't wait to add the border!

Oh why must we sleep at night, when we could stay up all night and knit? Maybe work the next day?


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I just knit the set up rows and the first 2 rows of the border! This is going to be a fun knit! I am amazed once again, how someone came up with this idea do a knitted on border...first time for me...thanks Dee for challenging me a little...this is going to take some time, but will be well worth it...I think I'm going to enjoy it...taking it nice and slow! 

When I first saw the Holbrook, I was smitten by its beauty...so many different stitch combinations...a little intimidating, but after knitting the Ashton, I have to say, that Dee's patterns are my favorite too...so much detail! It's truly wonderful to have so much help and support here at KP! And amazing that the designer, Dee, helps in any way she can...I am so impressed! I'm so happy that my friend Carol, told me about KP! Love it!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I just knit the set up rows and the first 2 rows of the border! This is going to be a fun knit! I am amazed once again, how someone came up with this idea do a knitted on border...first time for me...thanks Dee for challenging me a little...this is going to take some time, but will be well worth it...I think I'm going to enjoy it...taking it nice and slow!
> 
> When I first saw the Holbrook, I was smitten by its beauty...so many different stitch combinations...a little intimidating, but after knitting the Ashton, I have to say, that Dee's patterns are my favorite too...so much detail! It's truly wonderful to have so much help and support here at KP! And amazing that the designer, Dee, helps in any way she can...I am so impressed! I'm so happy that my friend Carol, told me about KP! Love it!


Send a picture of that- knitting on a border. what does knitting on a border look like?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Jean Marie said:


> Send a picture of that- knitting on a border. what does knitting on a border look like?


Just go to the top of the page and type Holbrook Shawl KAL in the search box. Dee's creation has the knitted on border.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I just knit the set up rows and the first 2 rows of the border! This is going to be a fun knit! I am amazed once again, how someone came up with this idea do a knitted on border...first time for me...thanks Dee for challenging me a little...this is going to take some time, but will be well worth it...I think I'm going to enjoy it...taking it nice and slow!
> 
> When I first saw the Holbrook, I was smitten by its beauty...so many different stitch combinations...a little intimidating, but after knitting the Ashton, I have to say, that Dee's patterns are my favorite too...so much detail! It's truly wonderful to have so much help and support here at KP! And amazing that the designer, Dee, helps in any way she can...I am so impressed! I'm so happy that my friend Carol, told me about KP! Love it!


Oh my, I am blushing! I'm so glad you are having such a nice experience with the pattern. It's been a joy to hear your progress reports and to witness your enthusiasm. Knitting lace is just so exciting, but only another knitter would understand, right? You will do fine with that border, I just know it! It is very intuitive once you start with it.

And yes, this site is very special indeed.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

How did you keep track of where you were on Border Chart 2?

Since I'm repeating 12 rows, 44 times....might be more for me, since I added more repeats to Body Chart 2, I was wondering how you all kept track of the repeats? I don't want to make a mistake at this point. I have my pattern opened on Goodreader, on my IPAD...just thinking that I need to be careful to keep track of where I am in the pattern.

Paper is always good with little tick marks!

Thanks, 
Merry&#128156;


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I knit with the pattern on a magnetic board in my lap and check off each row as it is completed. Once the chart is completed, I erase those marks and start again. Probably sounds silly, but it works for me.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks EqLady! I LOVE this border! &#128156;


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I LOVE this shawl! I LOVE this border! So cool!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I LOVE this shawl! I LOVE this border! So cool!


Your enthusiasm is just the coolest! Hugs.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

I think you are going to be so hooked on knitting this shawl!!!!

I am have my fifth one on the needles now too - I love that it looks great knitted in any weight yarn, and I have plans for another one too.



merry knitter said:


> I LOVE this shawl! I LOVE this border! So cool!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

This is how I'm keeping track of my rows completed. I know I've said it before, but I LOVE the app Goodreader, for my Ipad! I can underline the row I'm on...write on the actual pattern, (you'll notice I wrote purl), just to help me out...I added a little box, that I can close after I check off a row!

This border is so fun! It's GENIUS! Love it!!!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

LOVE this!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

LOVE this![/quote]

That really is fun to do, isn't it....Dee always gives us something new to do and always a challenge...


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Coming right along! I LOVE this border!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful! I love the yarn, too. That border lifeline makes it easy to know where to stop, doesn't it?


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes EqLady! I can't believe how easy it is and how enjoyable it is! I can see why so many are knitting more than one of these shawls! Love the lifelines!

I keep thinking ahead though and praying it comes out right, by the time I get to the edge of my shawl...LOL! Guess I should count rows of 12 and then another 8 rows, and then border chart 3! I'm having way too much fun with it! Loving my yarn choice...feels wonderful...can't wait to block it!

Got a very busy week and have to do a KAL, at my LYS, so I'm not sure how much time I can spend on it this week, unless I forego sleep! Now that's an idea! LOL!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Coming right along! I LOVE this border!


MerryKnitter, your shawl will be gorgeous. Your border looks perfect.


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

Hope no one minds if I ask a question. I think I want to add some length by doing a few more rows of the chart B, is this going to mess up the count when I start knitting the border on? Maybe I am just not thinking right but it just seems it would add on to the number of stitches. Sorry, this is my first real lace or shawl project. Thanks


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Anita, I too, did 2 more repeats to Body Chart 2...now that I am knitting the border, I will just add more repeats to Border Chart 2, to compensate.

For those of you that have knit this, is that correct?


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

From what I remember - for every two extra repeats of the body chart you add one extra repeat for the border. 

But Dee would be best to confirm that math. Wizard that she is.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually I think it was the other way around. When I did the lace version I did 3 extra repeats of the body chart and six of the border to make approximately the same size as the fingering one I had knit.

Sue



cdninswe said:


> From what I remember - for every two extra repeats of the body chart you add one extra repeat for the border.
> 
> But Dee would be best to confirm that math. Wizard that she is.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Anita, I too, did 2 more repeats to Body Chart 2...now that I am knitting the border, I will just add more repeats to Border Chart 2, to compensate.
> 
> For those of you that have knit this, is that correct?


Sue is correct: For every extra repeat of the body chart you do, you work 2 extra repeats of the border. Each body chart repeat adds 12 stitches, and each border chart "eats" up 6 stitches is why. So you would work the border 4x more in your case.

By the way, that color is gorgeous!!! And so is your knitting. Your Holbrook is gonna rock big time!!!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> From what I remember - for every two extra repeats of the body chart you add one extra repeat for the border.
> 
> But Dee would be best to confirm that math. Wizard that she is.


I think it's the other way around: for each added repeat on chart 2 you have 2 repeats on the border.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks girls! I knew I would get the answer here! Love KP, and all of you that are so willing to help when needed!

Dee, I found a couple of skeins of Swans Island ( same yarn I'm using for my Holbrook) at our LYS, in a gorgeous colorway of magenta or hot pink, that I think will look gorgeous for your new shawl pattern coming out in May...a girl's gotta think ahead! LOL!

I've shown so many of our customers the progress on my Holbrook, which they love...told them about the Ashton....I think I'm a walking advertisement for your patterns! LOL!

Back to my border!


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I wore my Holbrook today to work and once again, received many compliments. One lady --- wearing a really nice scarf herself-- came up with pen and paper wanting name and designer so she get the pattern. I was so happy to let her know and assured her that of all my Dee sahwls, this was my favorite to knit and very well charted. She was much relieved - seems her local store was giving away a free shawl pattern with purchase of the lace yarn, but the pattern was written with so many mistakes the owner basically had to do a complete rewrite! So; here is not only to our own Dee, but also all her lovely testers who work so deligently so that all the rest of us benefit from such well written patterns. Thank you, Debi


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I so agree Debi! There's nothing worse, than starting a pattern that is full of mistakes! I am so thankful, for all of Dee's test knitters! They sure do make my knitting experience, a real pleasure! I keep showing the progress of my Holbrook, at my LYS, and get many compliments too, and I'm just on the border! LOL! This border is so elegant, without being so difficult! I knit on it everyday! 

Thanks again Dee!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Truly, Dee is so thorough with her designs that while there may be a little tweak here and there on occasion, Dee makes test knitting a pleasure.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Thanks girls! I knew I would get the answer here! Love KP, and all of you that are so willing to help when needed!
> 
> Dee, I found a couple of skeins of Swans Island ( same yarn I'm using for my Holbrook) at our LYS, in a gorgeous colorway of magenta or hot pink, that I think will look gorgeous for your new shawl pattern coming out in May...a girl's gotta think ahead! LOL!
> 
> ...


I can always use a walking advertisement! Thanks for that!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:

I looked at your Holbrook pictures and it looks like a regular 3-4 ply fingering weight so that yarn will be fine. (After looking at the test knitting results, I am going to recommend not using a single ply yarn for the design. I'll address that in the KAL. ) That is such a gorgeous color by the way. Love it.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Dee! I'm kinda thinking that this border takes forever! LOL! I've finished my 18th repeat of the border...not quite halfway...just can hardly believe that I'm knitting something so BEAUTIFUL! I'm loving every minute of it! I'll just keep at it everyday....love this yarn! Something I've really learned is : how important it is to choose the "right" yarn for your project! I also have a set of Addi Clicks, but I'm using Knitter's Pride Symfonie Dreamz, for this project...I really like the feel of them and the smoothness! And the tips are pointy! We have them in our Shop and i wanted to see how i liked them. I don't think I will buy their interchangeable set, due to the fact that they screw in, like the Knitpicks! I had a rather large project on Knitpicks once and the cable came unscrewed, and my stitches went flying! :-(


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Just finished my 23rd repeat of Border Chart 2! I think this shawl is the prettiest thing I've knit yet! I'm halfway done with my border! I'm gonna do the "Happy Dance", when I get this shawl done!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Hang in there - you will get to the end!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh I'm sooooooo excited! I just bought Dee's new pattern, "Nanciann"!!!
It is so BEAUTIFUL! I already have my yarn put back for it!

I think I might have a little problem though! I am knitting on my Holbrook border! My yarn for my Lady Eleanor Entrelac Stole just came in today, and I just bought Nanciann! I'm squeeling with excitement!

Isn't it so very fun to cast on for a new project?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Oh I'm sooooooo excited! I just bought Dee's new pattern, "Nanciann"!!!
> It is so BEAUTIFUL! I already have my yarn put back for it!
> 
> I think I might have a little problem though! I am knitting on my Holbrook border! My yarn for my Lady Eleanor Entrelac Stole just came in today, and I just bought Nanciann! I'm squeeling with excitement!
> ...


Thanks! I hope you will swing on over to the the new KAL when you are ready.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I sure will Dee! Just read through your pattern! I'm so glad you share your amazing gift with us! It is so GORGEOUS!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I see the light at the end of the tunnel! LOL! Only 9 more repeats of Border Chart 2 left! YIPPEE!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Merry knitter :



almost there !


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

You are going to love your Holbrook!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Girls! 

Mamiepooh, are you feeling any better tonight? Praying for you!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Just finished my 40th repeat of Border Chart 2! Oh, how I LOVE this border! Can't wait to see this blocked!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Just finished my 40th repeat of Border Chart 2! Oh, how I LOVE this border! Can't wait to see this blocked!


You will love this shawl. It is truly a beauty after blocking.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Thanks Girls!
> 
> Mamiepooh, are you feeling any better tonight? Praying for you!


Thanks for asking merry. I'm feeling better as long as I don't move too fast. At least I can read and knit again without having nausea.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Yay, you are on the mend.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Thanks for asking merry. I'm feeling better as long as I don't move too fast. At least I can read and knit again without having nausea.


Good news!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Just finished my 40th repeat of Border Chart 2! Oh, how I LOVE this border! Can't wait to see this blocked!


You are really keeping the suspense up! I love it! 5, 4, 3, 2....


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Well some of you know I have a thing for this Holbrook shawl - this is the 5th one I have knit - and I have plans for another..... 

This version - was to the pattern instructions but changing the yarn to an aran weight (according to the label and using 5mm needles)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful. What was the finished size. This will be a very warm shawl.

Sue


cdninswe said:


> Well some of you know I have a thing for this Holbrook shawl - this is the 5th one I have knit - and I have plans for another.....
> 
> This version - was to the pattern instructions but changing the yarn to an aran weight (according to the label and using 5mm needles)


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Its about 100inches wide by 28 deep..... I used it on Thursday when it was too warm to wear a jacket in the office but too cold with out the shawl!

thanks for the compliment -I really love it - the yarn is so different and unfortunatley it is discontinued now - I had it in my stash that long!!!



britgirl said:


> That's beautiful. What was the finished size. This will be a very warm shawl.
> 
> Sue


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is really amazing looking! I love the yarn. And your Holbrook! 100" now that is my kind of shawl! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Gorgeous! I'd knit in my sleep, if I could! LOL!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not sure even that would let me knit as much as I want to, let alone keep up with the speedy knitters on this forum!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Well, it happened! I have been knitting along just fine on my border and made a boo-boo...then I tried to fix said boo-boo, and made a BIGGER boo-boo! Going to my friend's house today, to have her help me on this one! I don't think it's going to be hard to fix...my double yarnovers turned into single yarnovers, and I knew I couldn't ignore that...very visible...plus I knew it wasn't right. I get a little frustrated, when I can't fix a mistake in my lace. I think all I'll have to do is rip back about 10 rows and reinsert my needles...that's where I need moral support! I was so close to the end! Darn it! I had one more repeat of Body Chart 2 and my 1-8 rows left! Stay tuned! I think I was just tired last night and shouldn't have been knitting...live and learn!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Well, it happened! I have been knitting along just fine on my border and made a boo-boo...then I tried to fix said boo-boo, and made a BIGGER boo-boo! Going to my friend's house today, to have her help me on this one! I don't think it's going to be hard to fix...my double yarnovers turned into single yarnovers, and I knew I couldn't ignore that...very visible...plus I knew it wasn't right. I get a little frustrated, when I can't fix a mistake in my lace. I think all I'll have to do is rip back about 10 rows and reinsert my needles...that's where I need moral support! I was so close to the end! Darn it! I had one more repeat of Body Chart 2 and my 1-8 rows left! Stay tuned! I think I was just tired last night and shouldn't have been knitting...live and learn!


Please don't feel discouraged...Take your time...You'll get there.
I had to rip out the my whole finished border when our puppy chewed the beginning border and part of two panels when I was test knitting this same pattern. I know how you feel.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been there, done that; I thought I had corrected a mistake, but further along I realized I hadn't. Off came the entire border (what lifelines?); the second time knitting it was easier and it was full of lifelines! Keeping my fingers crossed for your good luck.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

My friend is on her way to make a "Knitting" house call! I tried to fix it, but am still having trouble! Donna is my knitting mentor...she's been knitting since she was four years old!

A word to the wise! USE LIFELINES ON YOUR BORDER TOO! 

Was I just shouting? Oh dear! Hopefully the next time I post, I will be a happy camper!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I am so happy! Didn't take long for Donna to get me back on track! I am very blessed to have a friend that knows her knitting backwards and forwards! 

Oh I really want to learn how to do that! I know how to fix some things, unknit...but there are still many things that are beyond me! 

Looks like I have 3 more repeats, then rows 1-8...then border chart 3...almost there...taking my time to the finish! Now I can take a deep breath!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I am so happy! Didn't take long for Donna to get me back on track! I am very blessed to have a friend that knows her knitting backwards and forwards!
> 
> Oh I really want to learn how to do that! I know how to fix some things, unknit...but there are still many things that are beyond me!
> 
> Looks like I have 3 more repeats, then rows 1-8...then border chart 3...almost there...taking my time to the finish! Now I can take a deep breath!


Thanks goodness... I was worried about you. Sometimes it seems much worse than it is. I frogged many inches of that border when I was knitting the sample, believe me!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I am so happy! Didn't take long for Donna to get me back on track! I am very blessed to have a friend that knows her knitting backwards and forwards!
> 
> Oh I really want to learn how to do that! I know how to fix some things, unknit...but there are still many things that are beyond me!
> 
> Looks like I have 3 more repeats, then rows 1-8...then border chart 3...almost there...taking my time to the finish! Now I can take a deep breath!


I don't ever take a deep breath until the last stitch is off and secured. :lol: 
I want to tell you how very much I have enjoyed reading your knitting journey with Holbrook. 
It really is a nice shawl and Dee promised another with a knit on border, I am so looking forward to that.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

DanaKay said:


> I don't ever take a deep breath until the last stitch is off and secured. :lol:
> I want to tell you how very much I have enjoyed reading your knitting journey with Holbrook.
> It really is a nice shawl and Dee promised another with a knit on border, I am so looking forward to that.


I am finishing up the design on the border for the next release... I think I will knit up the final swatch tonight and keep my fingers crossed that it is the winner. I think I could pave the way to your house with my swatches on this one! Ggggrrrrrggghhh.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Next release . . . Whoo hoo!! Will it be with lace weight or fingering weight (or either?).


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I am finishing up the design on the border for the next release... I think I will knit up the final swatch tonight and keep my fingers crossed that it is the winner. I think I could pave the way to your house with my swatches on this one! Ggggrrrrrggghhh.


Oooohhh...but I'm only at 1 1/2 repeats of Nanciann! Love the prospect of another knitted-on border, though.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Every time I knit a beautiful lace project, I am truly in awe of what goes into the creation of a pattern. I am so glad that someone else figures it out...LOL! I will always be amazed at how creative you must be! I am still saying, " How do they think of this?"

I might have had a little meltdown this afternoon, but Donna, who taught me how to knit over 8 years ago, came to my rescue! LOL! What a blessing!

I didn't lose too much...thank goodness! I'm sure I'll have more practice fixing mistakes! LOL! 

Dee, I love this shawl...you write your patterns so well...I tell everyone about them.

It doesn't matter how many years you've been knitting....you can still make a mistake...I might be just a little of a perfectionist...LOL! Hope that's a good thing!

Thank you all for the encouragement!


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I am finishing up the design on the border for the next release... I think I will knit up the final swatch tonight and keep my fingers crossed that it is the winner. I think I could pave the way to your house with my swatches on this one! Ggggrrrrrggghhh.


Ha Ha! If you would have paved the way, I could have just collected them up. Then when you are rich and famous, they'd be worth fortune! Yeah for me!

You do put so much of yourself into each and every facet of every design. It is part of what makes them so very special.
How many times did it all go flying across the room? Poor dear, it will so be worth it all in the end.

Glad to hear a new design is on its way to being born. Can't wait to see it, even though I am still plugging away with the last chart of Elizabeth.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

11 more rows and I'm ready to block!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I am so happy! Didn't take long for Donna to get me back on track! I am very blessed to have a friend that knows her knitting backwards and forwards!
> 
> Oh I really want to learn how to do that! I know how to fix some things, unknit...but there are still many things that are beyond me!
> 
> Looks like I have 3 more repeats, then rows 1-8...then border chart 3...almost there...taking my time to the finish! Now I can take a deep breath!


Glad to hear you get everything under control. 
Since my Holbrook border, I put and keep several lifelines when I knit a lace project. 
I enjoyed walking by your side during your Holbrook journey. Thanks to share everything with us.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I BOUND OFF THIS MORNING! And yes, I am shouting!😄😅😄

Yippee! Now, when am I going to block my BEAUTIFUL "Dee" creation? Maybe tonight! Oh... I can't wait!

Thanks for all the cheerleading! Pictures on the way!








Unblocked!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Congratulations! It looks just great. The blocked version will be out of this world...


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Lovely color - can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Gooood morning Merryknitter. Congratulations! It looks perfect. Can't wait to see it after being blocked.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It looks great unblocked, so can't wait to see it blocked. 
Sue


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Girls! You're the BEST!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> I BOUND OFF THIS MORNING! And yes, I am shouting!😄😅😄
> 
> Yippee! Now, when am I going to block my BEAUTIFUL "Dee" creation? Maybe tonight! Oh... I can't wait!
> 
> Thanks for all the cheerleading! Pictures on the way!


It is gorgeous! I love love love that color. It looks perfect even unblocked! I can't wait.....


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Guess who's blocking on my floor? Gotta say that I just LOVE blocking wires! I used a bazillion pins! I know I read somewhere on KP, about bendable blocking wires...can anyone point me to them? I'm definitely buying some! LOL!




























Might be adjusting some pins!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful shawl! My straight wires turned out to be flexible enough to use on Holbrook. However, the ones I used on the curved edge are no longer straight! I still have plenty of straight ones, so no harm.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

Oooh - I just love your shawl! It is one of my favorite colors to wear in the autumn and I bet you will get so many compliments on yours everytime you wear it. Congratulations! Debi


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Guess who's blocking on my floor? Gotta say that I just LOVE blocking wires! I used a bazillion pins! I know I read somewhere on KP, about bendable blocking wires...can anyone point me to them? I'm definitely buying some! LOL!
> 
> That looks amazing...so lovely and very well done.
> 
> ...


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Nanciann...I found them! What a GREAT IDEA!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

nanciann said:


> merry knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Guess who's blocking on my floor? Gotta say that I just LOVE blocking wires! I used a bazillion pins! I know I read somewhere on KP, about bendable blocking wires...can anyone point me to them? I'm definitely buying some! LOL!
> ...


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Merry Knitter, WOW! what a lovely Holbrook. Wonderful colour and your knitting and blocking, beautiful. Very nicely done.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks a million...told my friend Donna about the bendable blocking wires today, and she ordered them this afternoon! LOL! She says I'm a bad influence on her! Can u believe that? LOL!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Thanks a million...told my friend Donna about the bendable blocking wires today, and she ordered them this afternoon! LOL! She says I'm a bad influence on her! Can u believe that? LOL!


I eagerly await the glamour shots! How does it look?????


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Dee! It looks GORGEOUS! I'm so happy with it! Such a BEAUTIFUL design! I'll try and get some outside pix tomorrow! I'm thinking of entering it in the Ohio State Fair!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Go for it Merry ! I'm sure it is beautiful. 
Looking forward to see the pictures.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Hi Dee! It looks GORGEOUS! I'm so happy with it! Such a BEAUTIFUL design! I'll try and get some outside pix tomorrow! I'm thinking of entering it in the Ohio State Fair!


It's a sure winner!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Hi Dee! It looks GORGEOUS! I'm so happy with it! Such a BEAUTIFUL design! I'll try and get some outside pix tomorrow! I'm thinking of entering it in the Ohio State Fair!


I am thrilled you are so happy!!!! I bet you will win that ribbon if the preliminary pics are any indication.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh, I LOVE this shawl! Thank you Dee, once again for your BEAUTIFUL creation! I've gotten so many compliments! I love it today as much as I did when I first saw the pattern...can't believe I knit it!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Oh, I LOVE this shawl! Thank you Dee, once again for your BEAUTIFUL creation! I've gotten so many compliments! I love it today as much as I did when I first saw the pattern...can't believe I knit it!


OMG!! It is indeed GORGEOUS!!! I love the yarn you choose, the color of it is amazing. Your knitting is just perfect. You knocked it out of the ballpark, my friend. Woo Hoo!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

P.S. You look lovely holding your pretty shawl.


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

Your Holbrook is so very, very lovely. What yarn did you use?


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Dee! 

Susan, I used Swans Island...and will use it again for sure! I already have a GORGEOUS magenta color back for my Nancieann! Guess I'm gonna have to give up sleep, to get all my knitting done! LOL! I think that's a GREAT idea!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Thanks Dee!
> 
> Susan, I used Swans Island...and will use it again for sure! I already have a GORGEOUS magenta color back for my Nancieann! Guess I'm gonna have to give up sleep, to get all my knitting done! LOL! I think that's a GREAT idea!


Was it their fingering?


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Oh, I LOVE this shawl! Thank you Dee, once again for your BEAUTIFUL creation! I've gotten so many compliments! I love it today as much as I did when I first saw the pattern...can't believe I knit it!


Merry, I new it. Your shawl is GORGEOUS. Congratulations!
BTW, I PMed you a few days ago. lol


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

It's beautiful! You do great work!


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes Susan!


----------



## susantrail (Apr 8, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Yes Susan!


Putting it on my short list to try, thanks


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Your shawl looks perfect. The color and blocking, as well as your knitting are just the best. Congratulations on a truly delightful Holbrook.


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

merry knitter said:


> Oh, I LOVE this shawl! Thank you Dee, once again for your BEAUTIFUL creation! I've gotten so many compliments! I love it today as much as I did when I first saw the pattern...can't believe I knit it!


At the risk of sounding very repetitive to everyone else - but blimely that is one lovely Holbrook!!!

Love your yarn and colouring especially ( as well as all the other - knitting blocking photography etc etc etc.....)


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank u all! I love KP!


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

White one done in Acrylic on size 5 needles. (don't know the yarn type or exact mixture, got it at a yard sale, huge cone of it.) ON the wall at the moment, pics to be posted later today. It has been washed by hand, stretched, dried, and then steamed. Just waiting to make sure it is completely dry before I take it down.


----------



## merry knitter (Aug 9, 2012)

I just finished blocking my Spring Shawlette, using my new bendable blocking wires, by Inspinknity! Sure wish I would have had them for my Holbrook! They are amazing! Really cut down on the blocking time! And I found out about them right here! Thank You girls!


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Finished holbrook number 5. 

And have plans for number 6


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Finished holbrook number 5.
> 
> And have plans for number 6


Another beauty - love it! What yarn did you use?


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Another beauty - love it! What yarn did you use?


Thanks. It was made with a yarn that was in my stash for so long its now discontinued. Lana grossa Luxor. Aran weight. The yarn is like a ribbon with the purple fuzz surrounding it. Its such a great yarn lovely drape.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. You have been busy.

Sue


cdninswe said:


> Finished holbrook number 5.
> 
> And have plans for number 6


----------



## cdninswe (Jul 6, 2012)

Had to - as soon as one came off the needles friends wanted it - so it took awhile for me to get one for myself - and I am now having the same issue with Catoctin - 
the test knit is going to a friends sister - and I have had two other people asking for one - (they will supply the yarn - I am NOT that generous!!!) 
and thank you for the compliment -



britgirl said:


> Beautiful. You have been busy.
> 
> Sue


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Finished holbrook number 5.
> 
> And have plans for number 6


Beautiful like everything you knit. The texture seems interesting. I'd like to feel the yarn; I love its luster.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Finished holbrook number 5.
> 
> And have plans for number 6


I just love that!!! That yarn is exquisite really. Your heavy weight Holbrooks rock! I've got to find the time to knit a heavier weight version... but I guess I don't have to since you gave me that gorgeous one you made. I love that thing!! One of my most prized possessions.


----------



## roed2er (May 31, 2011)

I sure hope better late really is better than never; a year after finishing, I finally got around to getting some pictures of my Holbrook. Knitted in Knit Picks gloss lace yarn in the Black Pearl colorway on size 3 needles, it has a wonderful feel and drape to it! Versatile, I have worn it evenings with pearls and glam then the next day tossed it over a turtleneck with my black jeans. Love it! Thanks Dee, Debi


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's beautiful. It certainly sounds versatile. I made a Nanciann in black but that was as brave as I got.

You did a great job on it. Glad you finally posted some pics.

Sue


roed2er said:


> I sure hope better late really is better than never; a year after finishing, I finally got around to getting some pictures of my Holbrook. Knitted in Knit Picks gloss lace yarn in the Black Pearl colorway on size 3 needles, it has a wonderful feel and drape to it! Versatile, I have worn it evenings with pearls and glam then the next day tossed it over a turtleneck with my black jeans. Love it! Thanks Dee, Debi


----------



## DanaKay (Apr 27, 2011)

Very nice knitting and blocking. Love the color. I haven't even blocked mine yet. It still waits. I should bite the bullet and get it blocked!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It's NEVER too late to show something so beautiful! Umoza


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

merry knitter said:


> Thanks Dee!
> 
> Susan, I used Swans Island...and will use it again for sure! I already have a GORGEOUS magenta color back for my Nancieann! Guess I'm gonna have to give up sleep, to get all my knitting done! LOL! I think that's a GREAT idea!


What a gorgeous shawl! I'm familiar with Swans Island yarn - knit a Lily of the Valley shawl with it. Love that yarn. You did a wonderful job of knitting and blocking. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

cdninswe said:


> Finished holbrook number 5.
> 
> And have plans for number 6


Love that Holbrook! The minute I saw it, I thought, "That would be perfect with jeans!" What a gorgeous blue!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

roed2er said:


> I sure hope better late really is better than never; a year after finishing, I finally got around to getting some pictures of my Holbrook. Knitted in Knit Picks gloss lace yarn in the Black Pearl colorway on size 3 needles, it has a wonderful feel and drape to it! Versatile, I have worn it evenings with pearls and glam then the next day tossed it over a turtleneck with my black jeans. Love it! Thanks Dee, Debi


Ohmygosh, Debi! You are a brave soul. Black... yikes! It's stunning, and will go with literally everything. I'll bet you're getting the compliments.


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

very nice job!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Hey, everyone! AlderRose has posted a stunning Holbrook on KP.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-221338-1.html


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Here is a download for the stitch counts of the body charts. LS is left side and RS is right side.


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well, here I am, starting my Holbrook! I couldn't do another stitch on anything else, because it was calling so loudly! I finished my Ruxton, but not blocked it yet. Also a lace scarf for a friend, that has been waiting to be joined. The Kitchener stitch that is knitted, not sewn saved me on that!

I am using the same yarn that Dee used, also in Delphinium. I just love that blue! Now starting repeat 3 of Body chart 2.

Anybody else out there?

Oh, yeah, this is a Birthday present to myself!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am with you in spirit for right now. I had to completely frog my Holbrook due to a mistake that was not repairable. I was on the border before I found it. I HAVE to get this Wilshire off the needles this week. She has been so patient with me, but now it's her turn to be born! Umoza.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Cats_Mommy2 said:


> Well, here I am, starting my Holbrook! I couldn't do another stitch on anything else, because it was calling so loudly! I finished my Ruxton, but not blocked it yet. Also a lace scarf for a friend, that has been waiting to be joined. The Kitchener stitch that is knitted, not sewn saved me on that!
> 
> I am using the same yarn that Dee used, also in Delphinium. I just love that blue! Now starting repeat 3 of Body chart 2.
> 
> ...


You're not alone! We're out here. A kitchener stitch that is knitted and not sewn... I'm going to have to check that out.

That Delphinium blue has to be one of the most gorgeous blues I've ever seen. Your Holbrook is going to be breathtaking. I can't wait to see it!

And I look forward to seeing your Ruxton too!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Having mangled my left index finger I have been unable to knit for almost a month(English thrower) as finger got in the way,but my Holbrook is finally finished..some ends to trim


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Agnescr,
I'm sorry you mangled your finger. Hope your finger is doing better,
That shawl you did is beautiful! Pat yourself on the back. Good job!
Jean Marie


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Wonderfully done!


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Having mangled my left index finger I have been unable to knit for almost a month(English thrower) as finger got in the way,but my Holbrook is finally finished..some ends to trim


<
Absolutely gorgeous ! The color is sooo perfect for the design. Congratulations!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> <
> Absolutely gorgeous ! The color is sooo perfect for the design. Congratulations!


Ooohhhhh, Agnes! It's stunning! What a beautiful blue (one of my favorite colors). I'm sorry about your finger, but am glad it's so much better to let you finish this beauty! Your knitting and blocking are perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Remember last year I was knitting Holbrook as a wedding gift. 
Here's the beautiful bride wearing her Holbrook proudly. 
Next chapter: Holbrook as a christening shawl. 
To follow ...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Remember last year I was knitting Holbrook as a wedding gift.
> Here's the beautiful bride wearing her Holbrook proudly.
> Next chapter: Holbrook as a christening shawl.
> To follow ...


Stunning! Exquisite! Perfect! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely Fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, That is just GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jean Marie (Dec 6, 2011)

Elegant!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is so ethereal!!!! And elegant is right. What a beautiful wedding shawl. Your knitting is just amazing. Thanks for letting me know you posted this. I wouldn't have wanted to missed it for the world! Wow. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for your nice comments. 
Holbrook will remain my all times favourite project. It is the exact same one as in my avatar.


----------

